# Mit Sbiro auf Mefo



## Frango (2. August 2005)

Hei, boardies,
habe mich bis jetzt noch nie so richtig ans Sbirofischen auf Mefo rangetraut. Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht, welche Gerätekombi würdet ihr empfehlen. Werde erst wieder gen September an die Ostsee düsen können, bis dahin brauch ich Infos, Infos, Infos...
Nee, will euch nicht stressen, aber die boardüblichen Tipps werden wie immer dankbarst aufgesogen!!
Liebe Grüße
Frango


----------



## Alleskönner (2. August 2005)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Ich hab es einmal gemacht,wollte aber nicht so recht gehen.Hatte einen 30gr Bomber drann|supergri und einen 8gr Mefo-Blinker.Der Spiro zog sich immer die Schnur hoch wegen dem zu schweren Blinker!Aber mit Streamern soll es wohl gut laufen!!


----------



## BrassenHelge (2. August 2005)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Moin,
mit Sbiro läßt sich prima das ganze Jahr auf Meerforelle angeln, obwohl ich damit auch schon viele Aussteiger hatte  Als Köder nutze ich dann meist Garnelen-Streamer, aber auch mit kleinen schwarzen und braunen Twistern ( 5cm ) konnte ich schon erfolgreich sein, man büßt dadurch jedoch immer so einige Meter an Wurfweite ein. Als Rute nutze ich eine 4m lange Sbirorute, allerdings kann man auch gut mit leichten Karpfenruten und anderen längeren Ruten fischen, an denen man feine Bisse registriert, denn oft sind es gerade leichte Zupfer, die sich dann in einen schönen Fisch verwandeln können. Als Vorfachmaterial kann ich Dir nur unbedingt ein Flourocarbon-Vorfach ( ich nehme immer 0,23er Vanish ) in einer Länge von mindestens 2,50m empfehlen. Ich fische mit einer Vorfachlänge von 3 bis 3,5m , damit der Sbiro mir nicht die Fische verscheucht, was gerade bei sehr kaltem oder sehr warmen Wasser der Fall sein kann. Als Sbiro nutze ich ausschließlich klare mit Wasser befüllbare Sbiros, die ich stets ganz mit Wasser fülle, damit sie immer knapp unter der Oberfläche bleiben. Auf eine zusätzliche Beschwerung der Streamer kann man gut verzichten, da die Garnelenstreamer oder Magnus meist eigenschwere Augen haben. Beim Wurf legt man das Vorfach neben oder hinter sich aufs Wasser, man kann also immer voll durchziehen. Beim Sbirogewicht habe ich mir die absolute Obergrenze von 25gr gesetzt, ansonsten kann man sich das feine Fischen wohl gänzlich ersparen und lieber einen Blinker oder Wobbler nehmen. Zur Führung des Köders gilt eigentlich das gleiche, wie sonst auf Meerforelle, niemals nur gleichmäßig einholen...IMMER UNGLEICHMÄßIG ! Meist kommen die Bisse beim Zupfen oder bei kurzen Stops.
Ach ja, als Hauptschnur nehme ich eine 12er Fireline.
Ich hoffe, daß ich Dir etwas weiterhelfen konnte.
Gruß 
Henning


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (2. August 2005)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

hi helge|wavey: 
der sbirolino läuft auf dem vorfach mit;+ 
 wo befestigst du   dann die wirbelkette;+


----------



## BrassenHelge (4. August 2005)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Moin Meereslehrling,
der Sbiro läuft natürlich auf der Hauptschnur, dann Gummiperle, dánn die Wirbelkette ran.


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (4. August 2005)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*



			
				BrassenHelge schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Meereslehrling,
> der Sbiro läuft natürlich auf der Hauptschnur, dann Gummiperle, dánn die Wirbelkette ran.


 



@helge 
 beschädigt der sbiro denn nicht die geflochtene hauptschnur;+


----------



## BrassenHelge (5. August 2005)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Hatte damit bislang noch keine Probleme.


----------



## Frango (5. August 2005)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Hei, hei |wavey: 

vielen Dank für Euro Tipps und Erfahrungsberichte. #6 #6 Haben mir wirklich weitergeholfen!! Bis denne am Strand!



Frango|bla:


----------



## GROßfisch Hunter (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Moin,
Wie ist es mit dem Anschlag ???
Wenn ich mit Siro fische , verhaue ich "ganz gerne" den ein oder anderen Biss...#q
Danke im Vorraus....!!!


----------



## dat_geit (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Der Fisch muss erst mal wirklich Schnur nehmen, sonst wird dat nischt.
Rute senken und mit den Fingern fühlen, ob der junge los will.
Dann die Rute wieder hoch und er müsste hängen.


----------



## GROßfisch Hunter (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Ok...!?
Also nach dem ersten Kontakt  das einholen stoppen ??
Oder wie war das gemeint :
"Der Fisch muss erst mal wirklich Schnur nehmen" ??
Gruß,
Marten


----------



## vermesser (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Ich möchte das Thema mal zum Leben erwecken, da mich die Sbiro Angelei auf Mefo auch interessiert.

Dazu ein paar Fragen.

Ist ein so enorm langes Vorfach wirklich nötig? Wie dünn/ dick muss dieses sein, um Verwicklungen zu vermeiden? Mir ist nicht ganz klar, wie ich 2,50m lange Vorfächer ins Wasser kriegen soll, ohne mir ein saftige Perücke einzufangen.

Wie handhabe ich damit die Landung? Im Prinzip geht ja dann nur stranden, oder?

Wie schnell führt man das ganze? Langsamer als Blinker/ Wobbler wahrscheinlich?

Nehmt Ihr beim Watfischen schwimmende oder sinkende Sbiros? In welcher Gewichtsklasse ungefähr?


----------



## rippi (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Also, wenn du eine Rute um die 3,10m benutzt kannst du die Mefo auch normal zum Kescher führen, Handlanden etc., einfach die Rute hoch halten, beim Blinkern ziehst du die Mefo ja auch nicht so nah ran. 

Du kannst natürlich auch längere Ruten benutzen, was zum Teil auch sinnvoll ist. 

Auswerfen läuft wie am Forellensee auch, also einfach vor dem auswerfen abstoppen, wobei ich das auch nie machen und nur selten Verwicklungen habe. 

Du musst den Sbiro nicht langsam kurbeln, denn beim Fliegenfischen auf Mefo kann man die Fliege auch schnell führen und das fängt. Ist halt alles eine Sache der eigenen Philosophie.

 Achso und natürlich vom Verhalten der Fische an den Tag


----------



## vermesser (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Da ich nie am Forellensee angel, fehlt mir ein wenig die Erfahrung :q ! 

Ok, also eigentlich ganz einfach. Fliegen kann man ja denn nach Gusto nehmen, richtig?

Wie dick nimmt man das Vorfach? Muss man da was beachten oder einfach das übliche 30er Fluo ran und gut?


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Ich nehm auch ein 30iger Fluo und hab damit keinen Ärger.

Spiros nehme ich nur Halbsinkende (die dann bei schnellerer Führung auch an der Oberfläche rumpfurchen, oder bei langsamer sehr dicht drunter) oder Schnellsinkende (hier die 5-8m Tieflaufenden von Tubertini und selbst die laufen nur bei Blinkereinholgeschwindigkeit ca. 1 m unter der Oberfläche.)

Je nach Wassertiefe könnte man noch ein Spiromodell zwischen Halbsinkend und Extremsinkend nehmen. Wobei man wahrscheinlich auch gute Gründe findet, das ganze Tubertinit Sortiment mit ans Wasser zu schleppen...

Köder dann alles, was die Fusselbox hergibt.


----------



## Tino34 (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Schau mal hier Matze

http://www.mare-balticum.eu/spirolino-montage-meerforelle.html

http://www.meerforelle-mv.de/meeressysteme.html

 Beim auswerfen kurz vor dem auftreffen des Köders Wurf vorsichtig abbremsen, sodass sich die Montage strecken kann!


----------



## Sea-Trout (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Hi,

ich fische quasi nur mit Sbiro und Fliege.Also 2.50m ist kein langes Vorfach kenne ausser mir niemanden der so kurze Vorfächer fischt.Der Durchschnitt liegt wohl bei 3m viele fischen auch länger.Viele sind zwar der Meinung wegen der Scheuchwirkung vom Sbiro ein längeres Vorfach fischen zu müssen aber meine Erfahrung hat mir mit der Zeit gezeigt das es nicht nötig ist.Fische seid Jahren nur noch 2.50m Vorfächer und fange nicht weniger als mit langen Vorfächern.Aber kürzer als 2.50m würde ich nicht gehen.Diese lassen sich auch ohne Probleme werfen und auch 3m Vorfächer sind kein Problem.Dafür braucht es auch nicht längere Ruten als 3m(ok meine ist auch 3.12m) die ich an der Küste eh für überflüssig halte.Das Vorfach wird vor dem Wurf einfach schräg rechts hinter dir im Wasser abgelegt.Stoppen tu ich den Sbiro vorm auftreten im Wasser garnicht und ich habe so gut wie nie Tüddel.Schaden kann es aber nicht vorallem wenn es etwas windiger ist und der Wind ungünstig steht dann ist es manchmal schon von Vorteil.Vorfachstärke ist bei mir 0,25mm Stroft Gtm.0,25mm-0,28mm finde ich ideal.Habe noch nie einen Fisch durch Vorfachbruch oder ähnliches verloren.Sbiros fische ich in intermediate Version 20g.Das Einholen variiere ich.Meist hole ich den Sbiro recht zugig ein mache zwischendurch aber immer wieder mal kurze Spinnstops.Auch verpasse ich der Fliege ab und zu kleine Rucke mit der Rutenspitze gerne auch während des Spinnstops.Im Winter führe ich den Sbiro gerne mal etwas langsamer.Muss man einfach probieren wenn Fische da sind und in Beißlaune dann beißen sie meist auch egal wie man den Sbiro gerade führt so zumindest meine Erfahrung.Fische landen kann mit langen Vorfächern manchmal schon etwas schwieriger sein.Gerade wenn man dazu noch eine weiche Rute hat die sich doll biegt.Deshalb bin ich mit der Vorfachlänge damals auch auf 2.50m runtergegangen und fische eine Rute mit 10-40g anstatt meine alte die 10-30g hatte.Die hat sich bei jeder kleinsten Flucht im Nahbereich so doll gebogen bei guten Fischen das mir die Landung mit der Rute in Verbindung mit dem 3m Vorfach einfach zu stressig war und zu lange dauerte.Achja was ich wichtig finde um nicht viele Aussteiger und Fehlbisse zu haben.Bremse schön straff nicht so lose wie man es oft sieht.Und die Rute möglichst irgendwie halten das die ganze Energie vom Biss nicht von ihr abgepuffert wird.Anschlagen tu ich quasi garnicht.Meist hängt der Fisch so direkt und ich hebe nur die Rute in Drillstellung.Schlägt man frühzeitg an und der Fisch hängt nicht richtig hat man ihm die Fliege oft aus seinem Sichtfeld gezogen und er fasst nicht nochmal nach.Daher lieber einfach weiterkurbeln bis er hängt.

Gruß Sea-trout


----------



## vermesser (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Danke. Da sind ja super Tipps dabei.

Was haltet Ihr von den von Tino verlinkten Montagen?? Mit Wirbel, Sbiro, Wirbel, Vorfach, Fliege??

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die Fliege zu wechseln OHNE jedesmal das Vorfach einzukürzen?

Köder...was sind so Klassiker, also die Snaps der Fliegen/ Sbiro-Angler  ?


----------



## Sea-Trout (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*



Tino34 schrieb:


> Schau mal hier Matze
> 
> http://www.mare-balticum.eu/spirolino-montage-meerforelle.html
> 
> ...


Also mir gefallen die Montagen nicht wirklich.Viel zu aufwändig und ich habe den Sbiro lieber komplett freilaufend auf der Schnur ist im Drill für ein direkteres Feeling schon etwas besser.Wenn man zwischen Blinker und Sbiro wechseln will ok dann sind solche ähnlichen Montagen ganz praktisch aber auch sons dauert das ja keine 5min wenn man mal wechseln möchte.Bei mir kommt der Sbiro direkt auf die geflochtene Hauptschnur->2 Gummiperlen->Knotenlosverbinder->Sovik Wirbel->Vorfach.Habe sehr selten Tüddel trotz einfachster Montage.Mehrfachwirbel und den ganzen Krahm halte ich für unnötig.


----------



## Sea-Trout (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*



vermesser schrieb:


> Danke. Da sind ja super Tipps dabei.
> 
> Was haltet Ihr von den von Tino verlinkten Montagen?? Mit Wirbel, Sbiro, Wirbel, Vorfach, Fliege??
> 
> ...


Also ich binde mir meine Vorfächer vorher fertig.Also jede Fliege hängt direkt am Vorfach so muss ich nur das Vorfach wechseln und keinen neuen Knoten machen.Fliegen fische ich quasi nur 3.Polar Magnus,Garnelenimitation und Optic Bugger in braun ist aber eher Vertrauenssache meist ist das nicht wirklich wichtig.Achja Knoten für die Fliege da nehme ich diesen hier.Hält gut und ist schnell und izi gebunden.
http://www.wideopen.dk/info/Rapala_Knot_in_Sea_Trout_Secrets_1_2_112l2.aspx#DE

Gruß Sea-Trout


----------



## Tino34 (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

http://www.camo-tackle.de/DECOY-Spiral-Snap

 oder

http://www.camo-tackle.de/DECOY-Round-Snap


 ich würde so etwas nehmen zum schnelleren Köderwechsel!


----------



## vermesser (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

@ Sea-Trout: Bindest Du selber oder kaufst Du die Fliegen? Wenn ja, wo?

Ansonsten super Erklärung...macht Sinn...


----------



## Tino34 (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Hier habe ich vor einem Jahr mal Hechtstreamer bestellt:
http://www.adh-fishing.de/fliegen/meerforellenfliegen/index.html

 und die haben eine sau gute Qualität. Die Auswahl an Mefo Fliegen ist auch 1.Sahne!!!


----------



## Sea-Trout (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*



vermesser schrieb:


> @ Sea-Trout: Bindest Du selber oder kaufst Du die Fliegen? Wenn ja, wo?
> 
> Ansonsten super Erklärung...macht Sinn...


Ich kaufe sie.Also meine Polar Magnus und Optic Bugger habe ich von hier http://www.sfshop2013.tbds-server.de/index.php?cPath=193_194 .Meine Garnelen die ich fische habe ich von unserem Angelladen um die Ecke.Habe aber einige Fliegen aus dem Sortiment von Serious Flyfishing.Eigentlich fast alle habe mir da mal für viel Geld viele Fliegen bestellt.Aber gefischt habe ich nur mit 2 Fliegen bisher der Rest liegt unbenutzt in meiner Box|supergri.Aber welche Garnelen von dort schön aussehen sind diese hier http://www.sfshop2013.tbds-server.de/product_info.php?products_id=886 .Die habe ich auch aber habe sie noch nicht gefischt aber sehen gut aus und werden sicher auch gut fangen.Aber bei mir ist das eher so eine Vertrauenssache.Die Garnele die ich fische sieht ungefähr so aus http://www.sfshop2013.tbds-server.de/product_info.php?products_id=879 .Fängt sicher nicht besser als die andere die ich verlinkt habe.Aber habe mit der so viele gute Fische gefangen das ich da einfach am meisten Vertrauen drin habe was für mich immer recht wichtig ist.


Edit:Wo ich gerade den Link vom Tino sehe.Ich würde sagen genau die Garnele fische ich http://www.adh-fishing.de/fliegen/meerforellenfliegen/meerforellenfliege-aura-rejen-tan.html .Nur sind bei mir die Fühler etwas länger aber kann ja von Fliege zu Fliege etwas unterschiedlich sein.Aber von der Farbe und dem Haken her sehen die genauso aus.Aber eigentlich ist das auch egal jede Garnele wird seine Fische fangen wenn welche da sind und in Beisslaune.Aber gut zu wissen das es die dort gibt meine gehen langsam aus und unser Laden vor Ort führt die nicht mehr.Bin da etwas verrückt was sowas angeht und will am liebsten immer genau das gleiche Modell fischen auch wenn ich weiss das es nicht nötig wär und andere Garnelen auch fangen|supergri.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*



BrassenHelge schrieb:


> Als Rute nutze ich eine 4m lange Sbirorute, allerdings kann man auch gut mit leichten Karpfenruten und anderen längeren Ruten fischen, an denen man feine Bisse registriert, denn oft sind es gerade leichte Zupfer, die sich dann in einen schönen Fisch verwandeln können.
> 
> Beim Sbirogewicht habe ich mir die absolute Obergrenze von 25gr gesetzt, ansonsten kann man sich das feine Fischen wohl gänzlich ersparen


Gut geschrieben und ganz wichtig: Weniger (Sbirogewicht) ist hier mehr, nur soviel wie gerade nötig, auch 20g oder 15g oder nur 12g können reichen. Bei Wind ein bischen mehr, bei Ententeich so winzig wie gerade geht.

Wenn sich das mal richtig herumspräche, dass die 30g und 40g Sbiro-Mörsergranaten |uhoh: eben die Fische schon großflächig vergraulen, die anderen Angler in 100m Umkreis ärgern |gr: und der Kontemplation berauben, und eben einfach schaisse funktionieren so als Fischscheuche, dann wäre schon viel gewonnen!

Die gute lange leichte + passende Weitwurfrute samt Spinnrolle und dünn(st)er glatter Geflechtschnur um (Shi.) Gr.4000 bringt dann die Weite die man haben will, auch mit leichten Sbiros.


----------



## Sea-Trout (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Sehe das auch so mit den Sbirogewichten fische nie mehr als 20g egal wie windig es ist.Wenn ich damit nicht mehr zurechtkomme dann mit keinem Sbirogewicht weil die Brandung dann so stark ist das man eher den Strand wechselt weil ein vernünftiges Fischen dann eh nicht mehr möglich ist.Aber bei der Rute sehe ich das anders.ich finde alles was großartig länger als 3m ist viel zu sperrig und klobig zum Mefofischen.Und Karpfenruten sind mir viel zu heavy für diese Angelei.Ein Kumpel von mir ist auch so einer der eine extra Sbiro Rute fischt mit 3.60m oder 3.90m und Sbiros mit bis zu 30g.Und der Unterschied in der Wurfweite ist sowas von gering das es da echt keinen Sinn macht solches Gerät zu fischen.Würde 3m Ruten empfehlen maximal 3.30m.Sehe bei längeren Ruten neben den Nachteiln keine wirklichen Vorteile.



Und was BrassenHelge da schreibt kann ich so auch nicht bestätigen.Mit einer 4m langen Rute oder einer Karpfenrute merkt man kleine Zupfer eher schlechter als besser im Vergleich zu einer normalen Meforute um die 3m.Wär es nicht so würden die ganzen Spinnruten sicher auch länger sein.Aber umso länger die Rute umso schlechter der Kontakt ist ja irgendwo auch logisch.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Hast recht soweit. 
Hängt aber eben auch von den Ruten ab, den Ruten die man zum Einsatz hat, bzw. der verfügbaren Technik mit Faser, Straffheit und vor allem Beringung. Echt SIC ist nur SIC und glatt, nur Fuji ist top, andere nicht. Eine schwabbelnde Rutenspitze oder gesamtschwingende Stange vernichtet Leistung. Nachschwingen der Spitze oder Rutenarsch noch mehr. Falsche Hebel, Balancemismatch oder nicht voll beschleunigbare Massen vernichten Leistung. Die Rute muß vom Werfer voll ausnutzbar sein, zu seinem Bizeps und der Körpergeometrie passen, dann wunderbar schwingungstechnisch harmonieren, und die Schnur soll wie bei der Weitwurfspinne eben da auch möglichst reibungsfrei durch. 
Selbst eine 08/15 Spinrute 3m dürfte i.d.R besser gebaut sein als eine einfache Sbirorute oder gar Match-ähnlich mit zu kleinen und/oder leicht rauhen Ringen. 

Mein Stand war vor einigen Jahren und dem Ausloten der besten Länge für die Küste war, das bis 3,60m bei mir noch einen Weitenanstieg zu vermerken war, darüber hinaus 3,90m 4m 4,20m usw. ging die Wurfleistung gepaart mit derselben Rolle+Schnur+Köder Combo zurück. 
Kann sein, dass aktuelle Rutenblanks (sowas die teuerste Serie Balzer Sbiro) die Grenze weiter hinausschieben, habe ich aber nicht mehr probieren können.


----------



## vermesser (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Wann ist Eurer Meinung nach der Spinköder (Blinker/ Wobbler) von Vorteil und wann bringt Fliege am Sbiro generell eher mehr?

Meines Erachtens sind dem Sbiro ja engere Grenzen bei den Wetterbedingungen gesetzt als dem Blinker?


----------



## Sea-Trout (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*



vermesser schrieb:


> Wann ist Eurer Meinung nach der Spinköder (Blinker/ Wobbler) von Vorteil und wann bringt Fliege am Sbiro generell eher mehr?
> 
> Meines Erachtens sind dem Sbiro ja engere Grenzen bei den Wetterbedingungen gesetzt als dem Blinker?


Also ich fange mit Sbiro und Fliege mehr als mit Blinker.Und ich behaupte einfach mal das es auf Dauer gesehen die fängigere Methode ist und mehr Fische bringt deshalb fische ich auch nur noch mit Sbiro und Fliege.Man könnte zwar sagen bei richtig brauner Supper ist der Blinker aufgrund der höheren Druckwellen im Vorteil.Aber selbst bei solchen Bedingungen wo man die Fliege nach wenigen cm nicht mehr sehen kann fange ich mit Sbiro und Fliege.Und man kann ja auch Fliegen fischen die die gleiche Beute wie ein Blinker imitieren also sehe ich da auch keinen Grund mit Blinker zu fischen wenn es darum geht große Beute zu imitieren.Also ich liebe es mit Sbiro und Fliege zu fischen und fange endeutig mehr als ich es mit Blinker immer getan habe.


Wettermäßig macht es für mich keinen Unterschied.Wenn die Bedingungen für Sbiro zu heftig sind dann auch für den Blinker.


----------



## vermesser (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Aha. Die Methode scheint vielfältiger als ich dachte. Ich dachte eher an kaltes Wasser, wo ein Blinker zu schnell oder groß is oder an den Sommer, wenn die Viecher zickig sind und die Hornis immer schneller...

Nebenbei...Horni müsste darauf doch auch gut gehen?

Fischst Du schwimmende, intermediate oder sinkende Sbiros? Sorry, falls ich das überlesen habe.

Und welche Fliege imitiert Beutefische? Streamer?

Ach ja, ich behaupte immer noch, daß ein 25er oder 30er Snaps noch geht, wenn ein Sbiro nur noch Spielball der Wellen is...aber ich teste das noch.


----------



## Sea-Trout (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Hornis gehen sicher auch drauf aber ich selber hatte noch keinen ausser wenn ich gezielt mit Sbiro und Fischfetzen los war.Aber das liegt wohl eher daran das wenn die Hornis kommen ich mich anderen Fischarten widme.Ich hatte aber schon Heringe,Seeskorpion eine Meeräsche im Drill verloren und Dorsch natürlich.Sbiros fische ich nur als intermediate Version.Kleine Beutefische kann auch der braune Optic Bugger oder die Polar Magnus imitieren.Aber wenn man größere Sachen imitieren will was ich persönlich nicht tu dann würde ich sowas hier in der Art fischen.

http://www.sfshop2013.tbds-server.de/product_info.php?products_id=1232

http://www.sfshop2013.tbds-server.de/product_info.php?products_id=1236

http://www.sfshop2013.tbds-server.de/product_info.php?products_id=1233

http://www.sfshop2013.tbds-server.de/product_info.php?products_id=1235

http://www.sfshop2013.tbds-server.de/product_info.php?products_id=1234

http://www.sfshop2013.tbds-server.de/product_info.php?products_id=877

http://www.sfshop2013.tbds-server.de/product_info.php?products_id=876

Oder wenn es der Wattwurm sein soll.


http://www.sfshop2013.tbds-server.de/product_info.php?products_id=1019

http://www.sfshop2013.tbds-server.de/product_info.php?products_id=1020

Also ich habe echt keine Probleme mit Sbiro auch bei guter Brandung und viel Wind.Macht bei mir wirklich keinen Unterschied zum Blinker.Und wenn man will könnte man ja sinkende Sbiros fischen und das Gewicht vom Sbiro kann man ja auch anpassen und 25g oder 30g fischen wenn man möchte.Was bei viel Brandung ungünstig sein kann sind schwimmende Sbiros die sind natürlich Wellenanfälliger als langsam sikende oder sinkende.Habe früher nur schwimmende Sbiro gefischt aber lansam sinkende sind für mich ideal und was anderes nutze ich auch nicht mehr.


----------



## vermesser (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Super. Mit den ganzen Links und dem Zubehör von zu Hause lässt sich was basteln, bin ich sicher.

Sach mal in welcher Ecke der Ostsee fischst Du? Das würde ich gern mal live sehen, auch wenn es ja theoretisch ganz einfach ist  ?


----------



## vermesser (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Eins noch: Nach welchen Kriterien wählt Ihr die Farben und die Größe der Fliege? Beim Blinker is das ja relativ einfach, wie ich finde...aber wie is das bei Fliegen??


----------



## rippi (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Ist eigentlich das gleiche wie beim Blinkern, wenn du weißt was für Futterfische da sind wählst du ein ähnliches Farbmuster, bspw. wenn an deinen Strand viel klein Hering ist am besten eine mit Reflexfolie, Garnelen gehen immer und wenn viele Seeringler vorhanden sind nimmst du eine Wurmimmitation, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob sich da nichts verheddert weil da häufig 2 Haken dran sind. Ansonsten sind Polar Magnus und diverse Formen von Muddlern eigentlich immer die richtige Wahl, wobei im Sommer auch häufig auf Bachflohkrebse gefangen wird, jedenfalls hört man das häufiger mal.

 Farbe ist meiner Meinung nach egal, bei klaren Wasser.


----------



## Sea-Trout (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*



vermesser schrieb:


> Super. Mit den ganzen Links und dem Zubehör von zu Hause lässt sich was basteln, bin ich sicher.
> 
> Sach mal in welcher Ecke der Ostsee fischst Du? Das würde ich gern mal live sehen, auch wenn es ja theoretisch ganz einfach ist  ?


Meist bin ich In der Hohwachter Bucht bis Hubertsberg hoch unterwegs und in der Neustädter Bucht.Aber dies Jahr kahm ich leider noch nicht los weil das Auto kaputt ist.
Aber wenn ich mal wieder los fahre kann ich gerne bescheid geben.


----------



## Sea-Trout (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*



vermesser schrieb:


> Eins noch: Nach welchen Kriterien wählt Ihr die Farben und die Größe der Fliege? Beim Blinker is das ja relativ einfach, wie ich finde...aber wie is das bei Fliegen??


Also ich mache da keine Wissenschaft draus.Im Winter und wenn das Wasser noch richtig kalt ist fische ich Polar Magnus.Und wenn das wasser wärmer wird und im Herbst fische ich natürliche Muster wie den Optic Bugger oder eine Garnelenimitation.Größenmäßig mache ich da keine Unterschiede und fische eine der 3 Fliegen in der Größe in der ich sie zur Hand habe.Meist sind die ja alle ungefähr gleich groß wenn es das gleiche Modell ist.


----------



## vermesser (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Wie befestigt Ihr die Fliege am Vorfach? Grinner, Schlaufe, Rapala? Egal???

Nassfliege und Streamer zu bevorzugen, auch mit Beschwerung? Oder vielleicht im Sommer auch mal Trockenfliege?

Sorry für die blöden Fragen, ich habe vom Fliegenfischen soviel Plan wie vom Bergsteigen...nämlich gar keinen.


----------



## Sea-Trout (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Also ich nehme diese Knoten hier.

http://www.wideopen.dk/info/Rapala_Knot_in_Sea_Trout_Secrets_1_2_112l2.aspx#DE

Wie man die Fliegen nun genau nennt gute Frage|supergri.Kenne nur die Muster und den Namen dazu aber was nun ein Streamer ist und was nicht weiss ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht genau.Ich würde die Polar Magnus und den Optic Bugger zb. als Streamer bezeichen aber ob das so richtig ist?Und was ist dann eine Garnelenimitation auch ein Streamer?Keine Ahnung aber ist ja eigentlich auch nicht so wichtig für mich sind es einfach nur Meerforellenfliegen.Nachts fischen schon einige Leute mit Fliegen die an der Oberfläche laufen ich selber habe es aber noch nicht probiert.Klassische Modelle sind da wohl die Zigarre und der Gurgler.

Gurgler
http://www.adh-fishing.de/fliegen/m...meerforellenfliege-ajensen-night-gurgler.html

http://www.marios-fliegendose.de/Fliegen/Meerforellenfliegen/Gurgler::587.html

Zigarre

http://www.angelwiki-sh.de/z/zigarre?DokuWiki=21554b766728220bbeed0f1936e98863

http://www.adh-fishing.de/fliegen/meerforellenfliegen/meerforellenfliege-cigar.html


----------



## vermesser (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Einfach Klasse #6 ! Danke.

Viel mehr Theorie geht nicht, nu muss ich basteln und ans Wasser  !


----------



## vermesser (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Ich habe grade entdeckt, daß es konisch verjüngte Vorfächer aus dem Fliegenfischerbereich gibt.

Sind die in irgendeiner Weise sinnvoll fürs Sbiroangeln? Oder haben die nur beim richtigen Fliegenfischen einen Zweck?


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Sie dienen dazu die Trockenfliege am gestreckten Vorfach aufs Wasser zu legen. Ich bezweifele das das bei den Wurfgeschwindigkeiten eines Spiros relevant ist. Einfach kurz vorm auftreffen des Spiros ein wenig in die Schnur greifen. Wenn die Fliege leicht beschwert oder nass ist sollte sie hinter dem Spiro landen. Ich habe auch schon gehört das man die Fliege(n) vor den Spiro schalten kann. Habs aber noch nicht ausprobiert (jemand Erfahrund damit?).


----------



## Dingsens (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Moin Vermesser;

ich bin ja auch sehr viel mit Sbiro auf MeFo/Dorsch unterwegs und das genau in deinem bevorzugten Küstenstreifen. :m
Ich kann speziell den Ausführungen von Sea-Trout nur nickend zustimmen! #6
Zu deiner Frage der Fliegenbefestigung kann ich dir sagen,dass ich bevorzugt den Easy Snap von Mustad in Größe 1 benutze und diesen mit nem Rapala am Vorfach befestige.
Ich fische auch mit komplett vormontierten Sbiromontagen,die ich einfach in den Wirbel der Hauptschnur einhänge. Somit bin ich flexibler und kann im Zweifelsfall auf Blinker wechseln.
Ich fische mit ner 3,30m langen Rute und ca. 2,5-3m langen Vorfächern aus 30er Monofil. Außerdem benutze ich nahezu ausschließlich langsam sinkende Sbiros. Schwimmende lassen die Fliege nur auf der Wasseroberfläche rumhopsen,was sich für mich als unfängig herausgestellt hat.
An Fliegen nutze ich vornehmlich die gängigsten Muster an Buggern,Streamern in Tobsimitationen und Polar Magnus.
Erstaunlicherweise habe ICH noch nie mit Garnelenmustern gefangen! Kann daran liegen,dass diese in unserer Ecke vielleicht nicht die oberste Priorität in der Ernährung der MeFos sind oder ich mich damit auch nur zu blöd anstelle.

Vielleicht klappts ja auch mal,dass wir uns on the Beach über den Weg laufen,das könnte ja durchaus passieren. |wavey:

Wenn du noch Fragen hast,stelle! :m


----------



## vermesser (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

@ Dingsens: Danke! Wie muss ich mir das vorstellen mit den komplett vormontierten Montagen??? Vorfach usw. is ja klar...aber Du musst ja den Sbiro auf die Schnur kriegen???

Wie sind in "unserer" Ecke die Erfolge im Vergleich zum Blinker und wann läuft das gut?

Wenn das ernst wird mit der ganzen Sache, würde ich mich mal per PN melden, um das live zu sehen.

Wie gesagt...von Fliege und Fisch genausoviel Plan wie vom Bergsteigen.


----------



## Sea-Trout (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Kann  ja mal probieren das zu erklären.Ich kenne das so.Man nimmt ein Stück dickes Monofil länge sage ich einfach mal 50cm.Vorne kommt eine Schlaufe rein.Dann der Sbiro auf das Monofil dann 2 Gummiperlen und unten der Wirbel.Diese Montage kann man dann in den Wirbel einhängen wo normal der Blinker hängt und jederzeit schnell wechseln.

Ich bevorzuge es aber wenn der Sbiro normal montiert wird weil er so komplett freilaufend auf der Schnur gleiten kann was ich im Drill angenehmer finde.Und so ein wechsel dauert auch mit meiner Montage keine 5 Minuten.Aber kann schon sinn machen wenn man öfters mal wechselt sons würde ich eine normale Montage bevorzugen.


----------



## vermesser (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Ach so, das ist ja dann ähnlich wie die von Tino verlinkte Montage. Denn is klar.

Danke.

Nu muss ich aber mal in Keller gucken, was ich habe  . Sbiro auf jeden, kleine Hechtstreamer auch...fehlt mir nur noch die eine oder andere "richtige" Mefofliege und das richtige Angelwetter  !


----------



## Dingsens (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Genau so sieht meine Montage auch aus. ich nehme dazu ne ca. 50er Mono. Allerdings kommt bei mir nach der Schlaufe erst ne rote Perle und dann der Sbiro,die Gummiperle und der Wirbel. Die rote Perle erfüllt dabei den Zweck der besseren Sichtbarkeit,um genau zu erkennen,wo der Sbiro im Nahbereich ist. 
Aussehen tut's dann so wie auf dem Foto. :m Schlaufe in den Wirbel der Hauptschnur und das Vorfach ins Tönnchen.

Wie die Erfolge im Vergleich zum Blinker sind,wäre jetzt reine Spekulation. Ich habe sowohl auf Blech,als auch auf Fliege gleich gut und gleich groß gefangen. 
Mein hauptsächlicher Grund der Begeisterung an dieser Art der Angelei ist einfach,dass ich wesentlich entspannter fischen kann,da ich den Köder wesentlich länger im Wasser habe. Und je nach Art der Fliege kann ich mehrere Wasserschichten abklopfen und in verschiedenen Tiefen angeln,da die Absinkgeschwindigkeit der Fliege ja wesentlich langsamer als die eines Blinkers ist. Dabei ist die Hängergefahr nahezu gegen Null und viele Bisse kommen halt beim Absinken oder direkt nach dem erneuten Anlupfen der Fliege. 
Je nach Lust und Laune fische ich demnach lieber mit der Fliege,wenn ich keine Lust auf 486 Würfe mit dem Blinker habe und die Hängergefahr,je nach Strandabschnitt,recht hoch ist.

Ich werd einfach mal PN-nen,wenn ich mal wieder on Tour bin. Vielleicht passt es dann bei dir grad.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Also ich finde das klasse, was hier so an Tipps in der Diskussion rauskommt.
Darf ich euch alle mal dafür loben, die hier am diskutieren sind???


----------



## Dingsens (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Aber natürlich darfst du das!! |wavey:
Muss ja nicht immer gleich so'n scharfer Ton herrschen,wie im MeFo-Fängetrööt. :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Jajaja, darum wollte ich ausdrücklich mal loben - man sieht, es geht anders, dem gewünschten Ton hier im Forum angemessener und zudem mit klasse Infos.

LOB!!!

da capo


----------



## Sea-Trout (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Danke danke das hört man doch gerne#h.


----------



## Maifliege (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Zur Frage ob getaperte Vorfächer oder Polyleader aus dem Fliegenfischen Vorteile haben: ja!

Der Startdurchmesser am Spiro liegt dann so bei lauschigen 0,50 bis 0,60mm und dreht sich kaum um die Hauptschnur (zu steif). Sollte ca. 7,5 feet haben. Wird mit Pitzenbauerring oder Kleinstwirbel versehen, dann ca 1m Fluocarbon 0,25mm bis zur Fliege.

Bei extrem flachen Wasser und zwischen Kraut bitte einen schwimmenden Spiro und einen langsam sinkendenden Polyleader kombinieren das räumt. 
Tipp: Garnelenfliege in Krautloch, Fühlung zum Schwimmspiro und abwarten. Garnelen gehen nach dem Aufsteigen oft in einen fast bewegungslosen Sinkflug über, dann packen die Trutten zu...

TL
Matthias


----------



## Sea-Trout (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*



Dingsens schrieb:


> Genau so sieht meine Montage auch aus. ich nehme dazu ne ca. 50er Mono. Allerdings kommt bei mir nach der Schlaufe erst ne rote Perle und dann der Sbiro,die Gummiperle und der Wirbel. Die rote Perle erfüllt dabei den Zweck der besseren Sichtbarkeit,um genau zu erkennen,wo der Sbiro im Nahbereich ist.
> Aussehen tut's dann so wie auf dem Foto. :m Schlaufe in den Wirbel der Hauptschnur und das Vorfach ins Tönnchen.
> 
> Wie die Erfolge im Vergleich zum Blinker sind,wäre jetzt reine Spekulation. Ich habe sowohl auf Blech,als auch auf Fliege gleich gut und gleich groß gefangen.
> ...


Stimmt die obere Perle habe ich vergessen.Auch wenn ich mich wiederhole.Was ich an diesen Montagen nicht so gerne mag ist das der Sbiro quasi fest fixiert ist ausser man macht die Montage etwas länger.Aber bei so einer dicken Schnur die man dort meist nutzt flutscht das selbst dann alles nicht so gut.Finde das im Drill irgendwie nicht so fein und direkt.Und wenn der Fisch mal vorsichtig an der Fliege "zupft" hat er direkt den Widerstand vom Sbiro und muss diesen erst bewegen bevor ich den Biss in der Rute spüre.Und bei bisschen Wind und Welle wenn der Kontakt eh nicht so gut ist hat der Fisch die Fliege evt. schon etwas länger im Maul bevor man den Biss an der Rute spürt und lässt aufgrund des Widerstandes des Sbiros evt. los.Da habe ich bei diesen Montagen immer ein schlechtes Gefühl bei gehabt.Aber alles nur reine Theorie und in der Praxis wahrscheinlich egal.Ich muss auch gestehen das ich mit so einer Montage auch nicht allzuviel Erfahrung habe und erst wenige Fische mit ihr gefangen habe.Für jemand der häufig zwischen Blinker und Sbiro wechseln möchte aber sicher eine sehr gute Montage die nicht weniger Fische fängt als die "klassische" Sbiro Montage.


Gruß Sea-Trout


----------



## vermesser (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Hey, denn war meine Idee ja so dämlich nicht. Mir war nur nicht bewusst, daß es die verjüngten Vorfächer in unterschiedlichen Sinkraten gibt...

Genau das war nämlich Hintergrund der Frage...ob man damit ggf.Verwicklungen vermeiden kann...

Aber warum soll ich da noch Fluo vorne an machen? Die Spitze is doch schon dünn genug.

@ Thomas: Danke danke. Das Board ist schon sehr hilfreich bei kompetenten Boardies und Fragen, die präzise genug sind, um sich vernünftig beantworten zu lassen  .


----------



## Sea-Trout (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Ich denke die Spitze hinter dem Pitzenbauerring ist aus Kostengründen.Habe mal geschaut und von Stroft kosten die so um die 5€ wenn ich mich nicht irre.Und wär ja schade wenn das Vorfach vorne etwas beschädigt ist oder man oft die Fliege wechselt das man das gleich alles wegwefen muss weil das Vorfach immer kürzer wird.Und man kann die Länge und Spitzenstärke so je nach Situation anpassen.Das wärn so meine Gedanken sorry wenn ich Mist erzähle.


----------



## vermesser (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

@Sea Trout und Dingsens: Ich werde beide Varianten versuchen. Wahrscheinlich ist das in der Praxis echt ziemlich egal. Mal sehen, was mir liegt.

Interessanter ist der Köder am Ende. Das Angebot ist ja noch unüberschaubarer als bei den Blinkern. Gibts ne Top 5 ähnlich wie bei den Blinkern hier im Board? 

Dann mach ich es genauso wie beim Anfang meiner Mefoangelei...ich kauf die Top 5 je zweimal als Grundausstattung und fang erstmal ein paar Fische  .


----------



## Maifliege (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

@ Sea-Trout: schwerer Spiro und Festmontage bei schwerer See = Selbsthakmontage beim Karpfenfischen. Bei richtig kurzer hoher Welle kriegts du die Bisse sonst kaum mit. Die müssen schon die erste Flucht, bzw. einfach einen Richtungswechsel mit flüchtig sitzendem Haken selbst machen. Der Hieb oder das Anheben der Rute bringen den Rest...

@Vermesser: Bei Vorfachwechsel am Wirbel wird der teure Polyleader nicht immer kürzer...

TL
Matthias


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Das System zum Spirowechseln hab ich mir auch mal ausgedacht, aber noch nicht selber gebaut. Werde das aber mal in Angriff nehmen, die Idee des schnellen Spriowechsels ist dann doch nett.

Und was haltet ihr von kleinen Snaps oder diesen offenen Clips von den Fusselschmeissern um die Fliege einzuhängen? Somit entfallen dann auch die Knoten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Sehr kleine Snaps sind klasse, noch besser finde ich noch, wenn Sie durch die Ringe passen.
Die offenen Clips gelten als nicht so wirklich sicher, wohl nur wichtig, falls man in den Genuß des Kontaktes mit großen Fischen kommt.


----------



## Sea-Trout (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*



Maifliege schrieb:


> @ Sea-Trout: schwerer Spiro und Festmontage bei schwerer See = Selbsthakmontage beim Karpfenfischen. Bei richtig kurzer hoher Welle kriegts du die Bisse sonst kaum mit. Die müssen schon die erste Flucht, bzw. einfach einen Richtungswechsel mit flüchtig sitzendem Haken selbst machen. Der Hieb oder das Anheben der Rute bringen den Rest..


Ich stehe mit der Wathose ja auch etwas im Wasser und nicht direkt am Land.Und die Wellen brechen sich normalerweise ungefähr dort wo ich mit der Wathose noch hinkomme also stört mich die Brandung eher weniger.Und falls doch ist das Wetter einfach bisschen zu doll und man sollte sich eher eine ruhigere Ecke suchen.Also bei vernünftig fischbaren Bedingungen habe ich echt keine Probleme mit der Bisserkennung und den Wellen.Und ich bin schon bei guter Welle noch unterwegs aber zu doll ist halt zu doll und irgendwann macht es dann halt keinen Sinn mehr egal wie man fischt.Und wenn die Wellen sich in so einer Entfernung vor mir schon brechen ist das Wetter an den Stränden wo ich fische nicht mehr wirklich fischbar.Mag an anderen Stränden mit anderer Struktur evt. anders aussehen aber hier an den Stränden bei uns in Schleswig Holstein kenne ich solche Probleme nicht.
Klar hat man mal gute Welle die vor einem zu brechen anfängt aber ich werfe ja auch etwas weiter also habe ich mehr als genug gut fischbare Strecke bis ich in den Bereich komme wo die Wellen sich brechen.Oder fischt du die ganze Zeit in der brechenden Welle?Verstehe nicht so wirklich wie du das meinst wenn ich ehrlich bin.Nur hohe Welle stört mich kein bisschen und die Bisse erkenne ich so auch natürlich nicht so gut wie bei Ententeich das ist klar.Schwierig wird es wenn die Bedingungen so heftig sind das sich die Welle schon weit vor mir bricht.Aber dann sind die Strände auch leer sogar Weissenhaus|supergri bis auf 1-2 die es trotzdem kurz versuchen um dann nach kurzer Zeit aufzugeben weil es keinen Sinn macht.


----------



## Sea-Trout (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Das System zum Spirowechseln hab ich mir auch mal ausgedacht, aber noch nicht selber gebaut. Werde das aber mal in Angriff nehmen, die Idee des schnellen Spriowechsels ist dann doch nett.
> 
> Und was haltet ihr von kleinen Snaps oder diesen offenen Clips von den Fusselschmeissern um die Fliege einzuhängen? Somit entfallen dann auch die Knoten.


Ich binde meine Vorfächer vor also die Fliege ist schon am Vorfach dran.Aufbewahren tu ich die in so einer Mappe http://vf-angelsport.de/Jenzi-Dega-Vorfach-Mappe-II .So muss ich nur das Vorfach wechseln und die Fliege nicht bei jedem wechsel neu anknoten.Finde ich etwas eleganter als einen kleinen Snap und man hat weniger Fehlerquellen.Beim Blinker hat man es ja eher selten das der Fisch so tief gehakt ist das er auf dem Snap "rumkaut".Mit einer Fliege hat man das eher mal hätte Angst das die Mefo den Snap aufhebelt oder öffnet im Drill.Ist mir beim Dorschjiggen schon öfters passiert selbst mit den guten Sovik Wirbeln.Beim Hechtfischen mit Fliege soll das auch gerne mal vorkommen.Ich wechsel aber auch so selten die Fliege an einem Angeltag das es bei mir auch keinen sinn machen würde.Meist fische ich den ganzen Tag nur eine Fliege.Und ich würde mich totärgern wenn ich dadurch die Mefo der Mefo verliere.Habe auch nie geglaubt das es möglich ist das ein Fisch einen Snap öffnet auch wenn ich das schon oft gehört hatte.Und dann passierte es mir beim Dorschjiggen gleich 2x an einem Tag.Danach habe ich nur noch stärkere Soviks genommen brachte auch nichts und es passierte wieder auch wenn es nach vielen Fischen war.Passiert natürlich nicht bei jedem Fisch aber die Möglichkeit auch wenn es nur Zufall ist besteht immer.Daher würde ich es lieber lassen und neu anknoten oder Vorfächer vorbinden so ist man auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## vermesser (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Also bisher finde ich eine Lösung mit so einem Minisnap zum Fliegenwechsel, einem Polyleader und einem freilaufenden Sbiro am charmantesten  . Theoretisch kann man ein verjüngtes Vorfach doch auch aus nem Taper Tip schnippeln...die sind DEUTLICH billiger...ich weiß nur nicht, wie lang der Übergang bei denen ist von dick auf dünne, also ob man damit ein verjüngtes Fliegenvorfach hinbekommt?

Hat jemand empfehlenswerte Micro Snaps und nen Link dazu?

Und dann hätte ich gern noch wie oben angesprochen die Top 5 Eurer Fliegen mit Größe dazu.

Das sollte ausreichen, um einen Einstieg zu wagen. Der Rest ist dann Praxis.

Vielen Dank. Wenn ich denn was fange, werde ich mich melden.


----------



## Tino34 (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Moin Matze,

 ich benutze vorwiegend fürs feine Fischen diese hier in Größe 4

http://www.adh-fishing.de/zubehoer/clips-pin-ons/spro-wirbel-fastlock-karabiner.html

 Diese hier sehen auch sehr interessant aus, nur weiß ich nicht wie lang die sind!!

http://www.adh-fishing.de/zubehoer/clips-pin-ons/micro-snaps-von-traun-river.html

 Kannste ja mit deinen Fliegen mitbestellen, die haben ja die gängigsten Fliegen für Forellen im Shop.

 PS: Bevor du da evtl. bestellst, meld dich mal bitte per PN!!!


----------



## vermesser (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*



Tino34 schrieb:


> PS: Bevor du da evtl. bestellst, meld dich mal bitte per PN!!!



Jupp! Kein Ding.


----------



## Sea-Trout (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*



vermesser schrieb:


> Also bisher finde ich eine Lösung mit so einem Minisnap zum Fliegenwechsel, einem Polyleader und einem freilaufenden Sbiro am charmantesten  . Theoretisch kann man ein verjüngtes Vorfach doch auch aus nem Taper Tip schnippeln...die sind DEUTLICH billiger...ich weiß nur nicht, wie lang der Übergang bei denen ist von dick auf dünne, also ob man damit ein verjüngtes Fliegenvorfach hinbekommt?
> 
> Hat jemand empfehlenswerte Micro Snaps und nen Link dazu?
> 
> ...


Also ich muss ehrlich sagen die Montage die Maifliege da vorgesellt hat hört sich etwas merkwürdig an habe auch noch nie von sowas gehört oder ähnliches gesehen an der Küste.Heißt natürlich nicht das es nicht fangen wird das wird jede Montage irgendwie.Aber Polyleader zum Sbirofischen?Wozu?Und ein verjüngtes Vorfach für 5€?Da krieg ich eine 25m Spule Stroft Gtm für und habe trotzdem so gut wie nie Tüddel also wär auch der Tüddel kein Grund für einen Polyleader oder ein verjüngtes Vorfach das passiert echt sowas von selten das sich was vertüddelt bei mir.Also ich würde so nicht fischen.Soweit ich weiss ist der Sinn von Polyleader beim Fliegenfischen um mit einer Wf Schnur schneller auf Tiefe zu kommen.Solche Polyleader gibt es in verschiedenen Sinkraten.Aber ich wüsste nicht was das beim Mefofischen mit Sbiro bringen soll.Man fischt eigentlich eh immer ziemlich oberflächennah.Und will man etwas runter lässt man den langsam sinkenden Sbiro einfach länger absinken oder kurbelt langsamer.Und für flaches Wasser braucht man meiner Meinung nach auch keinen schwimmenden Sbiro.Ein langsam sinkender Sbiro läuft bei normaler Geschwindigkeit gerade unter der Wasseroberfläche.Ich fische den nicht um tief zu fischen sondern damit ich etwas unter der Welle bin und die Fliege auch bei schneller Geschwindigkeit nicht zu hoch an die Wasseroberfläche kommt.Und weil der Kontakt direkter ist mit einem Sbiro der etwas unter der Wasseroberfläche läuft.Und durch eine schnellere Einholgeschwindigkeit oder eine erhöhte Rutenstellung kann ich den quasi genau wie einen schwimmenden Sbiro an der Wasseroberfläche führen.Der einzige Vorteil wenn man es so nennen mag.Ich kann mit einem schwimmenden Sbiro einen längeren Spinnstop machen ohne das der Sbiro zum Grund sinkt.Die Fliege wird es aber je nach Tiefe an der Stelle trotzdem tun.Und solche langen Spinnstops macht man in der Regel auch nicht.Dann kann ich ja gleich mit Pose fischen und diese treiben lassen.Ich will ja den Kontakt nicht zu lange verlieren was bei einem zu langen Spinnstop ja etwas passieren würde.Also ich würde ganz normal fischen so wie es auch jeder andere an der Küste tut und da keine Wissenschaft draus machen.

Also meine Montage sieht so aus total einfach und ich habe an einem ganzen Angeltag sowas von selten Tüddel.Nicht öfters als sich bei einem Snaps der Drilling mit dem Blinker verkeilt.Oft liegt Tüddel auch an einem falschen Wurfstil aber normal kann ich dir versichern hat man so keine Probleme auch nicht bei viel Wind zu not stoppt man den Sbiro vor dem auftreffen auf dem Wasser ist meist aber auch nicht nötig und ich tu es so gut wie nie.Meine Kollegen fischen auch alle fast nur mit Sbiro die fischen auch solche Montagen ohne Probleme und andauernden Tüddel.


----------



## vermesser (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Ok, ich probier das erstmal normal! Ich mach mir das wahrscheinlich wie üblich viel zu kompliziert...


----------



## Dingsens (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Moinsen nochmal,

wie ich schon erwähnte,benutze ich den *Mustad Easy-Snap *in Gr. 1 zum Einhängen der Fliegen.
Damit habe ich bisher Mefos bis 63cm (größer blieb mir bisher verwährt auf Fliege! :c)und Dorsche der gleichen Größe gelandet,ohne Probleme des Öffnens/Aufbiegens des Clips.
Ich empfinde das für mich als saupraktisch,da ich mit einem kleinen Handgriff schnell und flexibel reagieren und die Fliege beliebig oft wechseln kann. Also mir fetzt das. :q
Unterm Sbiro habe ich allerdings keinen Einhänger,sondern binde das Vorfach direkt ins Tönnchen. Mir ist zu oft Kraut oder das Vorfach daran hängen geblieben,daher jetzt ohne.

Und ja vermesser,du machst dir das selber unnötig kompliziert. Aber da bin ich ähnlich gestrickt. Ich frag dann auch lieber 25x nach,um auch GANZ SICHER zu sein,dass ich alles korrekt zusammen habe.!! :m


----------



## Sea-Trout (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*



Dingsens schrieb:


> Und ja vermesser,du machst dir das selber unnötig kompliziert. Aber da bin ich ähnlich gestrickt. Ich frag dann auch lieber 25x nach,um auch GANZ SICHER zu sein,dass ich alles korrekt zusammen habe.!! :m


Hi,

frag mich mal.Bin da auch so ein Irrer wenn ich mit was neu anfange sauge ich wochenlang Infos auf und quetsche jeden so gut aus wie es geht aus.Aber das legt sich mit der Zeit wenn man erstmal Vertrauen aufgebaut hat.


Gruß Sea-Trout


----------



## Dingsens (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Richtig!! #6
Und wenn man sich erstmal mit der eigenen Methode eingespielt hat und sich erste Erfolge zeigen,sieht man den Lohn der Mühen im Kescher liegen! :m
Völlig falsch wäre nur,das Unternehmen mit Zweifeln an den eigenen Fähigkeiten und fehlendem Vertrauen ins Material anzugehen. Denn dann wird sich kein Erfolg einstellen.
Und vor allen Dingen: *NICHT ZU FRÜH AUFGEBEN.!! *Auch bei dieser Methode müssen die Trutten in Beißlaune sein.


----------



## vermesser (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Also mir ist natürlich klar, daß auch mit Sbiro und Fliege die Forellen nicht in den Kescher springen. Wir wissen wohl alle, daß die Mefoangelei  sehr mühsam sein kann und Schneidertage eher die Regel als die Ausnahme sind, oder? Da dürften sich Blech und Fliege wohl nichts nehmen?

Trotzdem möchte ich im Vorfeld alle möglichen Infos sammeln und beim ersten Versuch schon mit erprobten Ködern und Montagen am Strand stehen. Eigene Feinheiten kommen dann schon.

Gibts bei Sbiros großartige Unterschiede? Ich hätte mir jetzt je zwei 20er und 25er Halbsinker geholt und gut? 

Wie groß sind Eure Fliegen?


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Pack auch 2 schnell sinkende ein. Wenn du etwas Wellengang hast, oder die Fische etwa tiefer stehen, dann hast du mit deinen halbinkern kein Chance. Halbsinker laufen an der Oberfläche, zumindest minimal drunter.


----------



## cube 2007 (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte jetzt einfach nur mal DANKE, DANKE und nochmals Danke sagen.


Eure Erfahrungen sind für Anfänger, wie ich einer bin, Gold wert.

Genau danach habe ich die ganze Zeit gesucht!

Habe mich erst vor kurzem im Board angemeldet und 
studiere eifrig das Thema Meerforelle.

Ach ja, hiermit könnte ich mich auch gleich vorstellen.

Bin aus dem PLZ  9, 43 Jahre und versuche gerade ein neues 
Hobby, das Angeln für mich zu finden.

Hätte jetzt eigentlich große Lust mit Euch bei einem Bier Vorfächer zu bauen.

Die besten Grüße aus Oberfranken


----------



## Dingsens (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

vermesser:
Ich denke mal,du hast dir langsam sinkende geholt,oder? |kopfkrat
Diese sind bei relativ ruhigem Wasser völlig in Ordnung,da sie dann langsamer geführt werden können.
Auf jeden Fall passen die Gewichte,das wird schon was. #6
Der Tip mit den Schnellsinkern passt aber auch ganz gut. Denn in deinem Revier wird's ja schnell tief und dann schick die mal in der Dämmerung mit nem schwarzen Bugger zu den Dorschen!! Da wirst dich aber putzen,was dann möglicherweise abgeht! :vik:


----------



## Sea-Trout (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*



vermesser schrieb:


> Also mir ist natürlich klar, daß auch mit Sbiro und Fliege die Forellen nicht in den Kescher springen. Wir wissen wohl alle, daß die Mefoangelei  sehr mühsam sein kann und Schneidertage eher die Regel als die Ausnahme sind, oder? Da dürften sich Blech und Fliege wohl nichts nehmen?
> 
> Trotzdem möchte ich im Vorfeld alle möglichen Infos sammeln und beim ersten Versuch schon mit erprobten Ködern und Montagen am Strand stehen. Eigene Feinheiten kommen dann schon.
> 
> ...


Also ich fische die auf dem Foto was ich gepostet habe die von Balza.Aber die unterschieden sich alle nicht großartig und ich fische die nur weil ich davon in unserem Angelladen vor Ort mal einige gekauft habe.Mag sein das manche Modelle minimal schneller oder langsamer sinken aufgrund ihrer Form oder Materialdichte aber das ist egal.Würde einfach die nehmen die du schnell bekommen kannst.Wenn man die Möglichkeit zwischen mehreren hat würde ich einfach die nehmen die am windschnittigsten sind.Aber auch da wird der Unterschied nicht so groß sein.Ich kahm mit allen die ich bisher getestet habe gut zurecht und fing meine Fische.Nur diese "Dartsbiros" sind Mist finde ich.
http://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/7g-Dart-float
Und aus Glas würde ich mir auch keine holen hat ein Kollege mal getestet seine flogen mies und schnell kaputt sind sie auch.


Zu den Sbiros.Ich würde nur welche in der intermediate Version nehmen ich fische quasi immer mit 20g habe aber auch 25g nutze ich aber so gut wie nie.Wenn ich mit den 20g wegen Welle und Wind nicht zurechtkomme dann auch mit 25g nicht.Schnellsinker würde ich mir keine holen.Mefos jagen ja meist im oberen Bereich und selbst wenn sie am Grund stehen kriegen die das schon mit auch wenn die Fliege an der Oberfläche laufen würde.Aber das tut sie bei mir nie fische aber auch immer beschwerte Fliegen und man kann den Sbiro ja auch langsamer führen oder etwas absinken lassen.Also wenn die Bedingungen noch fischbar sind komme ich mit intermediate Sbiros wunderbar zurecht.Wenn nicht dann ist das Wetter so ungünstig das auch kein Schnellsinker was nützen würde.Kenne auch niemand der mit Schnellsinkern fischt habe ich auch noch nie gesehen ist nicht wirklich üblich auf Mefo behaupte ich einfach mal.Aber musst du wissen gehen wird es sicherlich manche werden es sicher auch tun aber ich wüsste nicht wieso ich die nehmen sollte.Bevor ich mit intermediate Sbiros nicht mehr zurecht komme ist die Brandung so hoch das man da eh nicht mehr fischen würde und sich eine andere Ecke sucht.Aber hat sicher jeder andere Erfahrungen.Ich kann nur sagen selbst wenn in Weissenhaus kein Mensch mehr angelt aufgrund der Brandung(Weissenhaus ganz alleine am Weekend ist echt selten)und man keinen Meter ins Wasser gehen kann weil die Wellen so hochspritzen am Körper kann ich die Fliege noch normal unter Wasser führen ohne das sie an die Wasseroberfläche kommt.Klar mitten in der Brandung tut sie es schon aber dort fischt man dann ja auch nicht und wenn die Brandung so stark ist und so weit vor mir bricht da angelt ja kein Mensch mehr an dem Strand nichtmal in Weissenhaus.


Fliegengröße würde ich mir keinen Kopf drum machen.Polar Magnus,Optic Bugger etc. haben meist eine Standartgröße.
Gibt zwar in manchen Läden verschiedene Hakengrößen vom selben Modell aber in der Regel tut sich da nicht viel.Die Größe ist eher Musterabhängig.


Gruß Sea-Trout


----------



## Dingsens (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Auf Mefo sind die schnellsinkenden tatsächlich nicht die erste Wahl. Allerdings funktionieren sie super auf Dorsch! Wenn die Fliege langsam dem Sbiro hinterher zum Grund gleitet,scheint das die Dorsche echt verrückt zu machen! #6
Hat zwar jetzt nicht direkt was mit dem Thema Mefo auf Sbiro zu tun,erweitert aber sein Spektrum an Möglichkeiten.
Wie gesagt,ich bin ja auch in dem Revier unterwegs wie vermesser und weiß,dass er damit immernoch was reißen kann,wenn auf Mefo nix geht.

Ich fische übrigens auch die Balzer-Sbiros,da sie eine schön schlanke Form haben. Die von Sänger stehen ihnen aber auch in nichts nach. Fliegen super,lassen sich sehr gut führen und halten vor allen Dingen auch was aus. Hatte schon Sbiros in der Hand,da konnte man bei 8 von 10 das Röhrchen drehen oder raus ziehen!! #q  Und dafür soll man knapp 4 Teuros hinblättern. 
Also vermesser,vor dem Kauf den Sbiro festhalten und LEICHT am Röhrchen drehen. Sollte irgendwas locker sein,Finger weg!!


----------



## Sea-Trout (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Das mit den Röhrchen hatte ich auch schon paar mal auch bei den Balzer Sbiros aber mir ist das meist erst beim fischen passiert im Laden warn die auf den ersten Blick noch fest.Ich klebe die dann einfach selber mit etwas Sekundenkleber fest.Und die Röhrchen sind manchmal nicht bündig mit dem runden Körper und stehen etwas über ich teste das vorher immer und schleife das alles schön glatt mit feinem Schmirgelpapier um meine Geflochtene Hauptschnur zu schonen.

Und was ich jedem empfehlen würde wenn man mit Geflochtener fischt und auch sons kann es nicht schaden.Nach jedem fischen etwas von der Schnur abzuschneiden und die Montage neu ranzutüddeln.Habe ich früher aus Faulheit oft nicht getan und das hat mir schon die ein oder andere komplette Montage gekostet.Wenn man mehrere Tage mit der Montage fischt das belastet die Geflochtene Hauptschnur schon etwas weil der Sbiro ja freilaufend auf der Schnur ist und dort schon etwas für Abrieb sorgt mit der Zeit.Also lieber auf Nummer sicher gehen und vor jedem fischen neu rantüddeln.


Gruß Sea-Trout


----------



## vermesser (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Danke. Das mit den Dorschen ist natürlich auch nochmal eine Idee, das macht ja genauso viel Spaß wie auf Forelle und ist zu bestimmten Zeiten sehr erfolgreich, auch mit Blinker.

Was für Fliegen benutzt Du dann auf Dorsch? 

Es ist erstmal schwer vorstellbar, daß ein Dorsch im Dunklen die Fliege überhaupt findet  !

Jut, also Sbiros nach Qualität und Preis...bisher habe ich noch gar nichts gekauft. 
Ich sammle Informationen und erst dann kauf ich ein  !

Funzt besser als erst kaufen und dann fragen  !


----------



## vermesser (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Was haltet Ihr von sowas: http://www.meerforellenblinker.de/product_info.php?info=p869_bluefox-patriot-sbirolino.html ? Oder Quatsch?

Und denn gibts ja noch sowas: http://www.meerforellenblinker.de/product_info.php?info=p2314_silikon-sbirolino-sinkend.html , aber das ist wohl eher Marketing denn sinnig, oder?

Also werd ich wohl standardmäßig sowas hier bestellen und gut is: http://www.gerlinger.de/sbirolinos/1117/behr+sbirolino+halbsinkend_tragkraft+20g/42738/

Darf ich davon ausgehen, daß derartige Sets: http://www.gerlinger.de/fliegen/275/balzer+sbiro_meerforellen_sortiment_inhalt+12+stueck/41528/ im Fliegenbereich genauso sinnlos sind wie die meisten Kunstködersets? Oder lässt sich mit sowas: http://www.gerlinger.de/fliegen/275/traun+river+spezial_meerforellen+set_inhalt+6/46348/ zum Einstieg was anfangen?

Leider habe ich hier keinen Laden für Fliegen-/ Mefoangelei wo man Stück für Stück kaufen kann...Sbiros ja, aber Fliegen nicht wirklich.


----------



## Sea-Trout (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Also ich würde mir keine der beiden Sbiros holen muss aber dazu sagen das ich die noch noch gefischt habe.Ich würde mir einfach ganz normale holen da kann man nichts falsch machen.Die werden zu 99% von den ganzen Leuten an der Küste gefischt.Die Fliegensets würde ich mir auch nicht holen.Habe da wenig Vertrauen bei so Läden wie Gehrlinger und so oft ist sowas billiger Schrott kenne aber auch diese beiden Sets nicht aber die Fliegenauswahl gefällt mir nicht so.Lieber bei vernünftigen Läden wie Adh Fishing,Serious Flyfishing oder ähnlichen Läden bestellen.Da hast du garantiert Qualität und du hast genau die Fliegen die du möchtest.Auch wenn der Preis von solchen Sets oft verlockend ist auf den ersten Blick würde ich mir lieber einzelnd welche zusammenstellen.


----------



## vermesser (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Dachte ich mir  .

Eh ich was bestelle, warte ich mal noch, was Boardie Dingsens als Dorschfliegen fischt und denn gehts los mit der Zusammenstellung.

Eilt ja nicht, wenn ich so raus und auf die Webcams gucke  !


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Hallo vermesser.

 Ich angel in der kieler förde sehr viel mit fliege auf dorsch. Ich fische allerdings nicht mit spiro, sondern schalte diese vor einen gufi, blinker oder dropshot blei. Ca. 80 Prozent der fische gehen auf die fliege. Ob es an dem futterneid liegt, oder ob sie die fliege einfach bevorzugen weiß ich nicht. Vor allem die die großen fische schnappen sich lieber die kleine fliege anstatt des gufis/blinker. ..

Hier mal meine favoriten. Namen kann ich dir dazu Leider nicht sagen. Ich hab mir jetzt auch mal ein paar uv aktive fliegen besorgt und werde die mal testen wenn es das wetter zulässt.


----------



## vermesser (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Klingt gut. Fischst Du mit Gummi oder DS beim Watfischen???

Springerfliege ist mir bekannt. Auch ne Beifängerfliege beim Kutterangeln ist ja recht gängig.


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Also direktes watfischen mache ich nicht mit gufi oder ds. Da ist mir die hängergefahr zu groß im flachen bereich. Hier in  kiel gibt es ja viele anleger und kaimauern von denen man angeln kann. Wenn ich watfischen gehe, dann kommt der normale blinker zum einsatz, und auch da hab ich immer ne springerfliege vorgeschaltet.


----------



## vermesser (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Ok, so dachte ich mir das auch. Danke.

Das gibts so im Rostocker Bereich von wenigen Ausnahmen und Seebrücken abgesehen weniger.


----------



## Meefo 46 (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Moin 

Interessantes Thema .Eine Frage zur Springerfliegen befestigung fester oder 

rutschender Knoten was bevorzugt ihr bzw was ist besser.


Gruss Jochen.


----------



## Dingsens (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Moinsen vermesser|wavey:,

die Fliegen von neukieler kannst du getrost genau so kaufen! Das sind für Dorsch die richtigen Kaliber. #6
Allerdings muß ich gestehen,dass ich zuerst auch mit dem Balzer-Fliegenset angefangen und erstaunlicherweise auch gefangen habe. |bigeyes
Ich hatte sie mir in der Angelscheune Lichtenhagen Dorf mal mitgenommen,da ich es mal mit Springerfliege versuchen wollte. Und siehe da,ich fing Mefo und Dorsch am selben Tag! Kann allerdings auch Anfängerglück gewesen sein. Jedenfalls habe ich sie immernoch und benutze sie auch ab und zu.
Ich kann dir aber auch ans Herz legen,einfach mal bei Belle in Warnemünde oder in die Angelscheune zu toben. In beiden Läden findest du Fliegen,Sbiros und die Fachleute dazu!! :m


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Ich mache feste knoten. Habe nur nebenbei mal von rutschenden knoten gehört, sehe aber keinen sinn für mich, da ich damit ja den anschlag nicht richtig durchbringen kann. Mefos fängt man ja nicht allzu häufig und da muss ich kein zusätzliches risiko eingehen.  Zum andern kann ich mir gut vorstellen,  das sich die vorfachschnur anfängt zu kräuseln, wenn der knoten auf der schnur auf Spannung hoch und runter rutsch. Meins ist es also nicht.


----------



## vermesser (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

@ Neukieler: Wo hast Du die Fliegen her? Online irgendwo?

Name is mir egal, wenn sie fangen  .


----------



## Sea-Trout (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Ich angel zwar nie gezielt auf Dorsch.Aber wenn welche da sind fange ich die auch mit allen meiner Mefomuster ich halte es nicht für nötig für Dorsch extra Fliegen zu kaufen kann aber sicher nicht schaden aber so wählerisch sind Dorsche ja nicht wirklich.Und auch die Balzer Fliegen werden sicher fangen da bin ich auch von überzeugt.Selbst ein Haken mit etwas Wolle dran würde meistens sicher nicht schlechter fangen als eine top gebundene Mefofliege.Aber ich lege da immer etwas wert auf Qualität.Schon alleine weil man dann auch gute Markenhaken an seinen Fliegen hat.Bei so günstigen Fliegen kann man teilweise Pech mit den Haken haben.Kauft man bei Adh,Serious Flyfishing oder ähnlichen bewährten "Fliegenshops" hat man eigentlich immer Markenhaken in guter Qualität.Und ein extreme scharfer Haken ist mir wichtiger als ein bestimmtes Fliegenmuster wenn ich die Wahl hätte.


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Ich hab sie hier in kiel bei fishermans partner gekauft. Aber schau mal hier.  Da ist auch die eine oder andere interessante fliege bei. 



www.sfshop2013.tbds-server.de/index.php?cPath=193_194&page=1


----------



## vermesser (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Sicherlich fängt auch Wolle oder roter Gummi am Haken, hab ich alles schon am Strand und aufm Kutter gesehen.

Aber das Vertrauen in ein erprobtes Muster fördert das Durchhaltevermögen mehr, als ein pobliges Stücke Wolle  . Also werde ich das auch nehmen und erprobte kaufen oder bestellen.

Ich hätte jetzt so Hakengröße 4-8 genommen? Also nicht zu poblig? Soll ja auffallen? Oder passiert genau das Gegenteil???


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Die dorschfliegen fallen idR. Etwas größer aus mit haken grösen von 4-2. Auf mefo sinds meist 6er die ich fische.


----------



## vermesser (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Ok. Das passt ja denn. Fünf sechs Muster in paar Hakengrößen und paar Sbiros und denn gehts ab.

Hab grade coole Wurmfliegen gesehen. Das ist doch bestimmt auch was tolles für die Forellen.


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Wenn du damit die "polar orm" und die "jelle orm" meinst...die werd ich mir auch fürs frühjahr zulegen. Aber da hast du dann tatsächlich einfach ein stück wolle am haken ^^


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Moin moin,

fischt jemand von euch auch mit echten Seeringlern, wenn diese aktiv sind?
Der Thread ist echt super spannend, toll zu lesen, welche Erfahrungen ihr mit der Methode gemacht habt, ermutigt mich, es doch mal wieder damit zu probieren!

Tight lines!


----------



## vermesser (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Ich hab grade rausgefunden, daß ein Bekannter von mir mir meine Fliegen sogar nach Wunsch binden würde. Besser gehts ja gar nicht. 

Also Hakengröße 6 ist gängig  und fängig sagt Ihr? Denn werde ich mir mal ein paar schicke Muster von Euren Vorschlägen binden lassen. Polar Magnus, Schrimp, Wurm und was für Dorsch.


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Die "pattegrisen" darf nicht fehlen. Wenn du dir die binden lassen kannst, dann in 6er auf mefo und 2er auf dorsch ;-)


----------



## vermesser (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Wird gemacht  .

Welche sollten noch unbedingt dabei sein neben der Pattegriesen und der Polar Magnus?


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Was knalliges kann manchmal nicht schaden. Grelles orange, pink, oder rosa.


----------



## vermesser (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Jut. Kommt auch auf die Liste.

Gibts ne extra Hornifliege? Dat stell ich mir als ne gute Methode vor? Und gute Fische zum Üben  .


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Auf hornis hab ich noch nie mit fliege gefischt. Ich glaube denen ist es auch wumpe. Vor lauter "ralligkeit" nehmen die alles. Aber etwas bessere fänge hatte ich immer auf silber/grüne blinker und bin gerade auf diese fliege gestoßen. Sieht interessant aus. Und ist sogar mit anleitung. Wenn du jemanden an der hand hast, der die bindet, dann würde ich auch zwei stück gegen ein faires entgeld abnehmen davon ;-)

http://www.leidenschaft-meerforelle.de/fliegen/index.php?sandaal-hornhecht-fliege


----------



## vermesser (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Sieht nicht ganz einfach aus. Ich frag und melde mich ggf.per PN. Hornisaison ist ja noch ein bissel hin  .


----------



## Dingsens (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Moinsen nochmal vermesser, 

hab dir hier mal meine vorrangig zum Einsatz kommenden Fliegen zusammen gestellt. Ist eine bunte Mischung aus der Balzer-Palette und einzeln gekauften Mustern.
Sind jetzt zwar nicht die Überhypertopmodelle,haben aber (fast) alle schon Fisch gebracht.
Links unten (Juletree) ist übrigens der Hornikracher schlechthin zum Üben. #6

Grüße...


----------



## Sea-Trout (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Kannst für Hornis auch einfach Silkekrogen anstatt einer Fliege nutzen.Nur blöd wenn dann eine Mefo beißt und du keinen zusätzlichen Haken dran hast|supergri.Aber den kann man ja auch zusätzluich noch mit ranmachen.


----------



## volkerm (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Silkekrogen hat beim Vergleichsfischen mit Blinker und 1\0 Einzelhaken keinen Horni mehr gebracht. Zumal dann keine Mefo hängen bleibt. Auch wieder so ein letztlich untaugliches Marketing- Ding.


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Ich find die dinger schrecklich. Da pulst du länger am fischmaul rum als alles andere.  Wenn der horni sich im drill ein paar mal um die achse dreht, dann hängt das zeug nicht nur im, sondern auch ums Maul und teilweise muss ich den kram dann mit schere wegschneiden. Nene... Nich mehr mit mir. Dann lieber nen einzelhaken....


----------



## Sea-Trout (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*



neukieler schrieb:


> Ich find die dinger schrecklich. Da pulst du länger am fischmaul rum als alles andere.  Wenn der horni sich im drill ein paar mal um die achse dreht, dann hängt das zeug nicht nur im, sondern auch ums Maul und teilweise muss ich den kram dann mit schere wegschneiden. Nene... Nich mehr mit mir. Dann lieber nen einzelhaken....


Also ich hatte da nie Probleme.Der Horni wird vorher betäubt und getötet und dann mit "Gewalt" rausziehen die Dinger aus dem Maul wenn er fester sitzt.


----------



## Sea-Trout (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*



volkerma schrieb:


> Silkekrogen hat beim Vergleichsfischen mit Blinker und 1\0 Einzelhaken keinen Horni mehr gebracht. Zumal dann keine Mefo hängen bleibt. Auch wieder so ein letztlich untaugliches Marketing- Ding.


Ich habe damit immer recht gut gefangen.Und wegen der Mefo man könnte zu not ja noch einen Haken zur Sicherheit montieren.Aber ich fische auch lieber mit Heringsfetzen als mit Blinker oder Fliege.


----------



## Schlammtaucher (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> fischt jemand von euch auch mit echten Seeringlern, wenn diese aktiv sind?
> Der Thread ist echt super spannend, toll zu lesen, welche Erfahrungen ihr mit der Methode gemacht habt, ermutigt mich, es doch mal wieder damit zu probieren!
> ...





Ich zwar nicht, aber ein Kumpel hat das schon mehrmals gemacht und auch gefangen....


----------



## vermesser (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

So ganz langsam formt sich ein Bild für mich, wie das funzt. Hab grade auch noch Videos geguckt...das sieht ja recht einfach und gemütlich aus.

Versuch macht kluch. Spätenstens zur Hornisaison greif ich richtig an...denn zum Üben und Vertrauen aufbauen, dürfte es kaum ne bessere Gelegenheit geben  !


----------



## Dingsens (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Na dann hau mal rein,übe fleißig und viel Petri.
Allerdings solltest du bedenken,dass du zur Hornizeit schon das ganze Mefo-Frühjahr verpasst hast.!! :vik:
Falls du dich noch weiter belesen willst zu diesem Thema,kann ich dir auch noch
Rosis Bindestübchen empfehlen. Da wird das ganze Thema auch nochmal relativ ausführlich erläutert.
Ich werd eventuell Sonntag mal nen kleinen Abstecher anne Küst machen. Vielleicht treibt sich ja noch was an Fisch rum und hat Bock auf so'n Stück Fussel.

Grüße...


----------



## vermesser (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Ich bin dieses Wochenende leider nicht an der Küste, aber nächstes. Ich hoffe, daß die Bedingungen gut bleiben und sich das Wasser wieder etwas erwärmt. Dann versuch ich eventuell auch mal mein Glück.

Bis zur Hornizeit halte ich vor Ungeduld eh nicht mehr durch  . Mal sehen, wann ich meine Fliegen bekomme, bis nächstes Wochenende klappt das wohl nicht  .

In dem Buch "Küstenstrategie auf Meerforellen" wird behauptet, die meisten gekauften Sbiros wären ca. 5 Gramm schwerer als aufgedruckt. Gewogen hat das noch keiner, oder?

Rosis Bindestübchen kenn ich natürlich  .


----------



## Dingsens (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Nee,nachgewogen hab ich die auch noch nie. |kopfkrat
Allerdings weiß ich,dass meine 20g Gnos real 24g wiegen.

Ich weiß ja nicht,wo du wohnst,wenn du in HRO bist. Aber du solltest wirklich mal über Nienhagen Dorf zum Wasser fahren und in der Angelscheune zwischenstoppen. Er hat dort richtig schöne Fliegen und kann dir auch sagen,mit welchen du zu welcher Jahreszeit am besten fischst.


----------



## vermesser (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*



Dingsens schrieb:


> Aber du solltest wirklich mal über Nienhagen Dorf zum Wasser fahren und in der Angelscheune zwischenstoppen. Er hat dort richtig schöne Fliegen und kann dir auch sagen,mit welchen du zu welcher Jahreszeit am besten fischst.



Lütten Klein.  Du meinst Lichtenhagen Dorf, nicht Nienhagen ne? Je nach Ziel fahr ich da öfter
vorbei  und kauf da auch ein. Da kann ich hin spazieren.

Wenn der da nen Plan hat, werd
ich da mal ran.


----------



## Dingsens (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Natürlich,*Lichtenhagen Dorf.!! #q
*Mußt mal bei ihm am Tresen in den Boxen gucken. Er hat zwar nur ne kleine Auswahl,aber dafür effizient auf Mefo ausgelegt.
Nen Blick solltest du schonmal riskieren. Dann hast du zu den ganzen Namen und Bezeichnungen gleich mal die "Hardware" und noch paar Insidertips inklusive. #6


----------



## Sea-Trout (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ich bin dieses Wochenende leider nicht an der Küste, aber nächstes. Ich hoffe, daß die Bedingungen gut bleiben und sich das Wasser wieder etwas erwärmt. Dann versuch ich eventuell auch mal mein Glück.
> 
> Bis zur Hornizeit halte ich vor Ungeduld eh nicht mehr durch  . Mal sehen, wann ich meine Fliegen bekomme, bis nächstes Wochenende klappt das wohl nicht  .
> 
> ...


Hi,

jo das stimmt habe meine auch mal mit der Digiwaage gewogen.Aber nur die schwimmenden warn unreal vom Gewicht her die intermediate nicht.


----------



## vermesser (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Wat haltet Ihr davon: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Fliegensorti...elsport_Köder_Futter&var=&hash=item3a89a225f8 ? Da is ja sozusagen von großen Reizmustern bis braun und klein alles bei...zum Einstieg? Bis man weiß, was fischt?


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Die sehen recht gut aus. Die frage ist, welche materialien hier verbaut wurden. Zu weiche und dünne materialien behalten im wasser nicht ihre form und fallen/kleben im wassser zusammen. wie zum Beispiel die weiße "gandalf".  Das sieht dann nicht wirklich verführerisch aus, wenn du einfach ne weiße schnur durchwasser zupfst ^^. Aber für den preis kann man das schon riskieren und ausprobieren.


----------



## MaikP (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Wat haltet Ihr davon: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Fliegensortim...item3a89a225f8 ? Da is ja sozusagen von großen Reizmustern bis braun und klein alles bei...zum Einstieg? Bis man weiß, was fischt?

Kernschrott mit Billighaken aus Dünnblech und nicht mal Preiswert.
In jedem Profishop kriegst du die Mefo-Muster für den gleichen/fast gleichen Preis.
Grüße


----------



## Rosi (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*



vermesser schrieb:


> Wat haltet Ihr davon: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Fliegensortimente-Fliegensets-Meerforelle-Regenbogenforelle-Sbiro-Fliegen-/251417208312?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_K%C3%B6der_Futter&var=&hash=item3a89a225f8 ? Da is ja sozusagen von großen Reizmustern bis braun und klein alles bei...zum Einstieg? Bis man weiß, was fischt?



Oh, interessant, wie groß oder klein sind denn die Haken? Das ist doch die Katze im Sack. Für 4 Fliegen 7,90€ plus Versand, also|bigeyes


----------



## Sea-Trout (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Halte auch nicht viel von solchen Sets oft ist das billiger Schott.Ich würde mir lieber bei bewährten Shops paar gängige Muster aussuchen da weiss man das von der Qualität her alles stimmt.Am Anfang wird dich das Überangebot an Fliegen evt. etwas verunsichern aber das Vertrauen muss man sich eh selber aufbauen mach dich da nicht zu verrückt ist total unnötig.Hole dir einfach maximal 3 Fliegen fische diese mit Vertrauen und Ausdauer und du wirst fangen.Meiner Meinung nach braucht es wirklich nicht zig Muster.Ich fische insgesamt nur 3 Stück meist hängen aber nur 2 an der Angel.Und wenn ich mal nichts fange dann lag es sicher nicht am Muster.Jeder hat seine eigenen Favoriten und trotzdem fängt jeder seine Fische.Such dir einfach 3 gängige Muster aus und das sollte dann auch reichen.Am Ende wirst eh du und nicht die Mefo die "beste" Fliege finden|supergri.Spätestens wenn sich mit einer Fliege die ersten Erfolge einstellen.


----------



## vermesser (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Ok, Ihr habt mich ja überzeugt. Eigentlich fische ich auch nur zwei Blinker und drei Farben, wenn ich so richtig überlege.


----------



## Dingsens (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

|wavey:Moinsen,

das Set bekommst du in der Angelscheune auch,und zwar für nen Euro weniger!! #6
Die Haken daran sehen eigentlich recht stabil aus und sind auch ein klein wenig größer bemessen.
Zum Einstieg und als Probemuster durchaus fischbar. Immerhin bist du bei 1,75€ pro Fliege preislich gut dabei. Er hat auch ein 4er Set Streamer aus der Serie da,die sehen erstmal nicht schlecht verarbeitet aus.

Grüße...


----------



## vermesser (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Ihr sagtet ja, das ne normale Meforute ausreicht. Wie sollte die vom Charakter her sein? Eher straff, eher weich? 3m oder 3.15 hab ich zur Auswahl.


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Naja je länger die rute,  desto länger darf dein vorfach ausfallen um entspannt zu werfen und den fisch zu landen.  Da du den spiro ja hauptsächlich monoton und langsam einkurbelst, und ab und zu mal kleine zupfer machst, ist die härte der rute nicht wirklich wichtig.  Aber das siehst du ja am wasser ob sich deine rute beim einkurbeln schon spannt wie ein flitzebogen, was aber beim spiro eher unwahrscheinlich ist.


----------



## Stichling63 (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ihr sagtet ja, das ne normale Meforute ausreicht. Wie sollte die vom Charakter her sein? Eher straff, eher weich? 3m oder 3.15 hab ich zur Auswahl.



An deiner Stelle würde ich es von der Hauptschnur abhängig machen.

Geflecht ne weiche Rute die bisserl abfedert und bei Mono ne härtere, da gibt die Schnur ja bisserl noch.

 Ich nehme ne 3,6 m Rute und komme suuper damit zurecht.


----------



## angelnrolfman (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

....... für's Sbiro-Fischen nutze ich die Daiwa Auqalite Power Float (Wg 20-50Gr, 3,90m)..... da kann man auch ganz entspannt die 2,50 und längeren Vorfächer werfen. Die Rute ist federleicht und hat eine super Aktion. Kann ich nur empfehlen #6


----------



## vermesser (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Ich würde mir jetzt eher nicht gleich eine neue Rute kaufen. Trotzdem danke  !


----------



## Sea-Trout (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Ist auch total unnötig.Werfe auch mit einer 3m Rute 3m Vorfächer ohne Probleme keine Ahnung wieso da manche Leute 3.60m oder 3.90m Ruten für brauchen#c?Einfach das Vorfach schräg rechts hinter sich im Wasser ablegen vor dem Wurf und gut ist.Manche mögen das wohl nicht so ist aber alles Kopfsache und kein Problem.Meine Kollegen fischen alle so bis auf einer.Mit 3.60m-3.90m Ruten würde mir niemals in den Sinn kommen Watfischen auf Mefo zu betreiben.Gibt wirklich keinen Grund dafür.Einzige Unterschied man kann evt. minimal weiter werfen aber das ist so wenig das ich dafür sicher nicht mit solch einem Gerät losziehen würde.Ich fische oft von morgends bis abends durch und da will ich keine Rute in der Länge von Karpfen oder Brandungsruten:q.Bisschen elegant muss das ganze ja auch beim Spinnfischen sein.Ich muss innerlich immer bisschen schmunzeln wenn ich manche Leute mit ihren Forellenpuff Sbiro Ruten an der Küste sehe.Und noch mehr wenn ich sehe das ich mit meiner 3.12m Rute trotzdem weiter werfe als 90% der Leute.


----------



## Dingsens (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Moinsen,

ich benutze dazu auch nur ne Spinnrute in 3,30m Länge.
War eigentlich als Mefo-Rute geplant,hab aber als Neueinsteiger damals nen klassischen Fehlkauf getätigt.
Ist von der Dynamik etwas zu straff und auch etwas schwerer als ne klassische Mefo-Peitsche.
Allerdings hat sich herausgestellt,dass sie sich mit Sbiros unheimlich gut auflädt und damit gute Weiten zu erzielen sind.
Außerdem nutze ich sie auch auf'm Kutter für etwas schwerere Blinker und Gufis.
Zum Sbiro-Fischen passt die Länge aber ganz gut. Blinker unter 20gr. lassen sich nur nicht optimal mit ihr werfen.
Hab allerdings auch ne Sbirorute in 3,60m,aber damit gehe ich recht selten los,da sie zum Blinkern völlig ungeeignet ist und ich damit nicht flexibel genug bin.

Grüße...


----------



## vermesser (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Aha...ich hätte zu Hause ne 3,30er mit 50 Gramm...auch so ein Fehlkauf...vielleicht is das ja DIE Sbirorute...muss ich mal testen...

Hab mir übrigens die Silikonsbiros in 24 Gramm geholt...nicht weil ich der Meinung bin, die wären besser, sondern weil man sie falten und sehr transportfreudlich packen kann...


----------



## Dingsens (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Eventuell ne blaue Skorpion See-Trout?? :m


----------



## vermesser (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Ne schwarz Skorpion Seatrout AKII...hast Du die etwa auch   ??


----------



## angelnrolfman (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Ist auch total unnötig.Werfe auch mit einer 3m Rute 3m Vorfächer ohne Probleme keine Ahnung wieso da manche Leute 3.60m oder 3.90m Ruten für brauchen#c?Einfach das Vorfach schräg rechts hinter sich im Wasser ablegen vor dem Wurf und gut ist.Manche mögen das wohl nicht so ist aber alles Kopfsache und kein Problem.Meine Kollegen fischen alle so bis auf einer.Mit 3.60m-3.90m Ruten würde mir niemals in den Sinn kommen Watfischen auf Mefo zu betreiben.Gibt wirklich keinen Grund dafür.Einzige Unterschied man kann evt. minimal weiter werfen aber das ist so wenig das ich dafür sicher nicht mit solch einem Gerät losziehen würde.Ich fische oft von morgends bis abends durch und da will ich keine Rute in der Länge von Karpfen oder Brandungsruten:q.Bisschen elegant muss das ganze ja auch beim Spinnfischen sein.Ich muss innerlich immer bisschen schmunzeln wenn ich manche Leute mit ihren Forellenpuff Sbiro Ruten an der Küste sehe.Und noch mehr wenn ich sehe das ich mit meiner 3.12m Rute trotzdem weiter werfe als 90% der Leute.


 
Dann angel du mal ganz elegant weiter (kommt ja auch immer etwas auf den Angler hinter der Rute an.......#6 (|uhoh. Sicherlich braucht sich der Kollege keine neue Rute dafür kaufen, wir reden hier vom einfachsten Angeln mit Sbiro. Und würde ich auch gern mal sehen, wie du mit einer 3,00 - 3,15m Rute ein langes Vorfach wirfst, wenn du bis zur Hüfte im Wasser stehst (von wegen hinten ablegen) Aber jedem das Seine..... Und da du ja trotzdem weiter mit deiner 3,15m Rute wirfst, als die 90% der Leute..... das ist ja schon ganz toll, was du kannst


----------



## vermesser (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Und würde ich auch gern mal sehen, wie du mit einer 3,00 - 3,15m Rute ein langes Vorfach wirfst, wenn du bis zur Hüfte im Wasser stehst (von wegen hinten ablegen)



Nu streitet Euch mal nicht. 

Ich denke, er meinte mit ablegen das, was ich auch schon sah...die Fliege am Vorfach wird praktisch "ignoriert" und der Sbiro quasi wie ein Spinköder gehandhabt...das Vorfach liegt halt vor dem Vorschwung auf dem Wasser...und das geht, wenn man im Wasser steht...


----------



## Sea-Trout (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

@angelnrolfman

Ich erzähle hier nur von meinen eigenen Erfahrungen und Vorlieben mir ist das doch egal wie andere fischen.Aber wenn ich eine andere Meinung habe oder andere Erfahrungen gemacht habe dann sage ich das auch.Wo ist das Problem?


Das mit dem Vorfach im Wasser ablegen ist nichts ungewöhnliches.Sieht man andauernd an der Küste bei Leuten die mit Sbiro fischen.Und es ist wirklich kein Problem 3m Vorfächer mit einer 3m Rute zu werfen ist auch ganz normale Praxis und wird so täglich an der Küste praktiziert.Und ich werfe meist weiter als andere kann ich ja auch nichts für oder?Mag auch daran liegen das ich gerne weit werfe und immer richtig durchziehe.Das war eher als Vergleich gesehen weil sich viele von einer längeren Rute auch mehr Wurfweite erhoffen.Was natürlich je nach Gerät und Wurftechnik stimmen mag.Nur sehe ich trotz langer Rute und allgemein viele die trotzdem nicht weiter werfen.Sei es aus mangelnder Technik oder weil sie nicht komplett durchziehen keine Ahnung#c.Und da schmunzel ich dann manchmal innerlich wenn ich solche Leute mit ihren super tollen extra Sbiro Ruten in 3.90m sehe.Wollte damit nicht sagen das ich nun der beste Werfer von allein bin.Auch wenn ich schon recht weit werfen kann und mich als guten Werfer bezeichnen würde.Bin noch jung und im besten Alter wird mit den Jahren sicher auch nicht besser werden|supergri.


----------



## angelnrolfman (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> @angelnrolfman
> 
> Ich erzähle hier nur von meinen eigenen Erfahrungen und Vorlieben mir ist das doch egal wie andere fischen.Aber wenn ich eine andere Meinung habe oder andere Erfahrungen gemacht habe dann sage ich das auch.Wo ist das Problem?
> 
> ...


 
natürlich ist das kein Problem eine eigene Meinung zu haben........ nur hat *man* es nötig sich so hervor zu heben, weil man ja weiter wirft?  
Und doch, es wird mit dem Alter oder der Erfahrung , oder Technik beim Werfen einfacher werden....... weil man ganz einfach aufgrung der Erfahrung abschätzen kann, wie weit man werfen brauch oder muss, um eine fängige Ecke zu erreichen. Gern Werfen und immer mit Vollgas schön weit sieht bestimmt gut aus, ist aber bestimmt nicht immer erforderlich..... daran messe ich bestimmt keinen erfahrenen oder erfolgreichen Angler.
Aber jeder hat seine Technik und Erfahrung und das sollte man respektieren oder anbieten zu verbessern, wenn Hilfe gebraucht oder gesucht wird.#c

Also, nix für ungut und dickes Petri!|rolleyes


----------



## Salziges Silber (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ihr sagtet ja, das ne normale Meforute ausreicht.



sehe ich ähnlich, die länge des vorfaches (ca. 2,0-3,0m) wird nach gefühl gebunden und hat in der handhabung  eine eher untergeordnette bedeutung, 
ich nutze grundsätzlich meine spinnruten 3,00 -3,15 m, der sbiro wird bis auf 0,8 -1,2m an den spitzenring herangeführt und dann wie auch das blech richtung dänemark katapultiert, das vorfach verbleibt weitestgehend im wasser.
ich könnte mir vorstellen das mit einer 3,90m langen rute die landung eines gehakten fisches etwas einfacher funzen würde, aber das wäre für mich kein grund mit so einem teil ins feld zu ziehen,
viel mehr möchte ich schneller auf das beissverhalten der trutten reagieren, von blech auf sbiro oder umgekehrt,
bei den schnabeltieren ist es mir total wurscht...
ich liebe straffe ruten, ziehe aber in der letzten zeit auch mit weichen ruten in den kampf, alles tagesabhängig.
ich denke, dass ich mich mit meinen wurfweiten nicht verstecken muss, aber ob sie notwenden sind würde ich mal bei dieser angelmethode bezweifeln


----------



## Stichling63 (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Männer, es ist doch gaaaanz egal wie und womit einer seine Mefo fängt. Wenn einer mit ner 2.85 Mefo-Rute glücklich ist, ist es genauso gut wie wenn einer mit ner 3.9m Rute fischt.
Was für den einen filigran aussieht, schaut für den anderen blöd aus. Also jeder wie er will und gut is. 

 Soo eine Wertung unter den Anglern finde ich besch...........
 Die Fliegenfischer lächeln über die Blechwerfer- die Blechwerfer über die Plumsfischer (Brandungsangler)-die Plumsfischer über die u.s.w. 

 Wir lieben doch alle das gleiche Hobby, oder ???


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

War zu erwarten dass auch hier früher oder später die stimmung kippt. Ein paar seiten vorher wurde hier noch gelobt, dass dies endlich mal ein stressfreier thread ist. Belassen wir es doch auch dabei bitte ;-)


----------



## vermesser (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Am schlimmsten sind die Wurmbader. Übles Volk sag ich Euch  .

Nee aber ernsthaft...ein Streit über die Rutenlänge tut echt nicht not...hab schon Hechte auf Streamer einfach mit nem 50cm Stahlvorfach hinterm Sbiro gefangen an ner 2,10er Rute. 
Soviel cleverer sind Forellen sicher nicht  . Und die Rute dürfte wohl nicht das entscheidende sein.


----------



## Dingsens (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Ne schwarz Skorpion Seatrout AKII...hast Du die etwa auch   ??

 Nee,ist ne blaue Seatrout Spin,wird aber mit allergrößter Sicherheit der gleiche Blank sein. #6
Sie hat sich so langsam etabliert als Kutter-Gufi-Rute,Sbirorute und als Dorschspinne für schwere Blinker. So hat sich der eigentliche Fehlkauf dann doch noch zum Allrounder gewandelt.


----------



## vermesser (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Die Seatrout Spin ist der Vorgänger...die hatte ich auch, habe ich aber verkauft.

An sich ist das gar keine schlechte Rute...ich habe die auch in 3,00m mit weniger Wurfgewicht...das ist ein schönes Rütchen, insbesondere für kleine Hechtköder auf Distanz...aber die 3,30er ist brutal kopflastig und kommt entsprechend selten zum Einsatz. Soviel zur "Beratung" im "Fachgeschäft". "Die muss so lang sein, weil Du ja gaaaaaanz weit raus musst und um die Schnur aus dem Wasser zu halten!" ... ja ja, dafür haste selbst als junger Held nach ner Stunde Rücken  .


----------



## Dingsens (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Da gebe ich dir recht,die ist schon etwas schwerer und kopflastiger als ne übliche Mefo-Peitsche. Allerdings lernt man ja aus eigenen Fehlern. :m
Abhilfe schafft man sich allerdings ganz einfach,indem man ein Gegengewicht im Griff verbaut. Durch das relativ lange Griffstück benötigt man auch nicht so viel Gewicht,da die Hebelwirkung in dem Falle recht stark ist.
Ich kann damit jedenfalls relativ ermüdungsfrei einige Stunden im Wasser stehen und fischen und bei Bernd auf'm Kutter hab ich abends auch keinen Tennisarm. #6


----------



## vermesser (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Die fischst Du bei Bernd vom Kutter? Nee, dafür ist sie mir zu unhandlich und denn zum Heben doch wieder zu schwächlich...aber jeder, wie er mag. Ich fische lieber etwas schwerere Spinruten und etwas kürzer...2,70er mit 60 oder 80 Gramm ist das richtige von Bernds Schiff.

Und der lange Untergriff ist auch so ein Punkt...der hängt schnell im Wasser, was dann klamme Pfoten gibt. Kurz und gut...die Rute is ok, die kürzeren sogar gut...aber es ist eben keine wirkliche Meforute...eher ne leichte Karpfen- oder Schleienrute...dafür missnutzte ich sie schon.

Wat meinste, lohnt Wochenende ein Versuch, ob mit Blinker oder Sbiro?


----------



## Dingsens (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Ja,für mich hat sie sich als echte Kutterwaffe herauskristallisiert,nachdem ich so einige probiert hatte.
Sie wirft Gufis und Blinker zwischen 30-50gr. bis Dänemark und gibt ein super Feedback am Grund. Und durch die Länge feuer ich grade bei wenig Drift und im flachen Wasser richtig weit raus,um weiter weg vom Boot zu fischen. Rausheben wird ab ner bestimmten Fischgröße natürlich problematisch,aber dafür hat er ja nen Kescher an Bord. Das heißt,sofern Bernd sich dann mal überwindet zu mir und meinem rosa Glitter-Gufi zu kommen! :vik:
Das aber nur am Rande,ich will ja nicht in deinem eigenen Trööt "rumofftopicen". :q
An der Küste habe ich übrigens keine Probleme mit dem langen Griff,der bleibt bei mir immer trocken.


----------



## Rosi (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Und würde ich auch gern mal sehen, wie du mit einer 3,00 - 3,15m Rute ein langes Vorfach wirfst, wenn du bis zur Hüfte im Wasser stehst (von wegen hinten ablegen)



Hm, wieso muß ein Vorfach 3m lang sein? 2m reichen doch dicke. Das Handling ist viel einfacher. Und wieso sollte man dabei im Wasser stehen? An meiner Küste wird es so schnell tief, hier angeln alle die es wissen vom Strand aus. Es lohnen die 2 Schritte nicht das ganze Gerödel mit der Wathose. Und eine normale 3m Meforute ist für einen 20g oder 25g schweren Sbirolino und ein 2m Vorfach völlig ausreichend. 

Wir haben natürlich gemessen, Sbirorute gegen Meforute. Und Meforute läßt sich schneller aufbauen, weil größere Ringe und nicht so viele.  Mehr Unterschied war nicht. Bin schon ganz gespannt auf die Serien Dorschrute, Flunderrute und Hornhechtrute.

Von daher sollte man einfach unterscheiden.


----------



## angelnrolfman (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*



Rosi schrieb:


> Hm, wieso muß ein Vorfach 3m lang sein? 2m reichen doch dicke. Das Handling ist viel einfacher. Und wieso sollte man dabei im Wasser stehen? An meiner Küste wird es so schnell tief, hier angeln alle die es wissen vom Strand aus. Es lohnen die 2 Schritte nicht das ganze Gerödel mit der Wathose. Und eine normale 3m Meforute ist für einen 20g oder 25g schweren Sbirolino und ein 2m Vorfach völlig ausreichend.
> 
> Wir haben natürlich gemessen, Sbirorute gegen Meforute. Und Meforute läßt sich schneller aufbauen, weil größere Ringe und nicht so viele.  Mehr Unterschied war nicht. Bin schon ganz gespannt auf die Serien Dorschrute, Flunderrute und Hornhechtrute.
> 
> Von daher sollte man einfach unterscheiden.


 
Von daher sollte man einfach unterscheiden.[/QUOTE]

kam wohl falsch rüber...... hatte im post von Vorfächern 2,50 und mehr Vorfächern geschrieben. 3m? (ich meinte eher 2,5 - 2,7m)
Auch bin ich der Meinung, dass etwas längere Vorfächer ein besseres Köderspiel haben.....ist aber wohl Ansichtssache


----------



## Sea-Trout (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Ob die Fliege an einem 2m Vorfach oder 3m Vorfach läuft ist vom Köderspiel her unwichtig.Die hat eh nicht viel Eigenleben so eine Fliege.Einzige Unterschied sie läuft am langen Vorfach minimal tiefer.Aber da ich eh mit intermediate Sbiro fische ist das in meinem Fall auch nicht so wichtig.Und Scheuchwirkung habe ich auch noch keine festgestellt mit 2.50m Vorfächern was man schon als kurz bezeichnen kann.Der Durchschnitt bei den meisten Leuten liegt wohl bei 3m.


----------



## vermesser (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Moin, also ich habe gestern mal einen ersten Test gemacht. An einer 3,15er Rute ein 2,50er Vorfach zu werfen ist gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber problemlos machbar. Es gab auch keine Verwicklungen oder so. Trotz Gegenwind...unproblematisch.

Was mich doch ein wenig enttäuschte, war die im Vergleich zum Blinker eingeschränkte Wurfweite...ein 24er Sbiro fliegt nicht ansatzweise so gut wie ein 20er Gno, ein 25er Snaps oder ein 22er Silda...mag auch am Gegenwind liegen, aber der Unterschied ist wirklich signifikant...
Praktisch mag das egal sein, theoretisch find ich das erstmal doof.

Ansonsten...eine sehr angenehm entspannte Angelei, die mir grade bei ruhigerem Wetter doch Spaß machen könnte...


----------



## Dingsens (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Das dürfte dann aber ganz klar am Gegenwind gelegen haben.
Bei normalen Bedingungen konnte ich eigentlich immer nahezu gleiche Wurfweiten erzielen,zumindest an der Küste.
Der Luftwiderstand des Sbiros bei Gegenwind ist schon erheblich höher als der flugoptimierter Blinker der Art,wie du sie aufgezählt hast. Ich fische allerdings auch nicht sonderlich gern mit Sbiro,wenn der Gegenwind zu stark ist. Mir geht da zu viel Ködergefühl verloren.
Ich denke,dass du bei optimaleren Windverhältnissen und etwas mehr Übung durchaus deine Weiten erreichst und ein Gefühl für diese Art der Angelei bekommst.
Oder wie Helge schon immer sagte: "LERNEN,LERNEN,PUPERNEN.!!" :m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*



vermesser schrieb:


> Was mich doch ein wenig enttäuschte, war die im Vergleich zum Blinker eingeschränkte Wurfweite...ein 24er Sbiro fliegt nicht ansatzweise so gut wie ein 20er Gno, ein 25er Snaps oder ein 22er Silda...mag auch am Gegenwind liegen, aber der Unterschied ist wirklich signifikant...
> Praktisch mag das egal sein, theoretisch find ich das erstmal doof.


Du mußt das Vorfach mit dem richtigen Tyloop um den Sbiro wickeln, und dabei den richtigen beschwörenden Seemann-Knotensong voll überzeugend grölen .. dann klappt das auch mit der Blinker-äquivalenten Wurfweite! :m


----------



## vermesser (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Ja ja, danke Euch. Klar übe ich weiter, so schnell gebe ich nicht auf  .

Aber nächstes mal mit Rückenwind oder wenig Wind  !


----------



## Sea-Trout (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Hi,

also ich denke auch es lag am Wind.Ich werfe mit einem 20g Snaps nicht weiter als mit einem 20g Sbiro.Vorteil vom Sbiro manchen Blinkern gegenüber ist das er immer gut fliegt und nie flattert wie manche Blinker.


----------



## vermesser (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Aber das Vorfach bremst schon mehr, als ein Blinker...ich fische allerdings auch weitgehend gut zu werfende Köder und selten sowas wie den Stripper zum Beispiel.


----------



## Sea-Trout (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Das stimmt natürlich.Aber gefühlt ist der Unterschied zwischen 20g Sbiro und 20g Snaps so minimal wenn überhaupt vorhanden das es egal ist.Snaps flattert schon manchmal bei mir bzw. fliegt nicht optimal beim Sbiro mache ich einfach ohne zu denken einen Gewaltwurf und er fliegt immer wie ein Pfeil.


----------



## vermesser (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Ich denke bei Rückenwind könnte die Segelwirkung des Vorfachs sogar helfen  . Also die Methode hat was...auch wenn die Fliege im Wasser schon sehr "tot" aussieht...

Ich werde weiter üben...und bei Gegenwind blinkern.

Davon ab...ein Snaps flattert??? Der 25er nicht...


----------



## worker_one (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Interessante Wurftechnik ab Min 3:40.
Aber auch die Montage des Spiro sieht recht interessant aus.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_ysias3PxY


----------



## BjoernS (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*



worker_one schrieb:


> Interessante Wurftechnik ab Min 3:40.
> Aber auch die Montage des Spiro sieht recht interessant aus.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_ysias3PxY



Diese Wurftechnik ist vom "Switch Cast" (Fliegenfischen) abgeleitet! klick: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ijfU4cG7As


----------



## Sea-Trout (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Sieht ja ganz nett aus.Nur wüsste ich keinen Grund wieso man so umständlich werfen sollte?Ich denke in ihrem Fall tun sie es nur weil sie mit eingelegten Köfis fischen.Und diese würden wenn der Köder beim Wurf im Wasser hängt sicher durch die plötzliche Beschleunigung vom Haken gezogen werden durch den "Druck" der durch den Wasserwiderstand erzeugt wird.Sons sehe ich da keinen wirklichen Sinn drin wenn man mit Fliege fischt.


----------



## Dr. Komix (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Was haltet ihr von der Befestigung des Sbiros?


----------



## Sea-Trout (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Ich kann dazu nur sagen das ich mit meiner ganz normalen Montage keine Tüddelprobleme habe.Was an der Montage nun besser sein sollte?

Edit:Habe mir das Vid nochmal angeschaut.Also was für manche vielleicht ein Vorteil sein könnte.Man kann den Sbiro wechseln ohne die ganze Montage neu zu machen.Aber mir persönlich ist die Montage zu aufwendig und zuviel Spielkrahm.


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Ich benutze eine Hartplastikperle (naja, so richtig hart nicht, halt etwas härter als Gummi. Die Leuchtperlen sind aus dem gleichen Material) bei welcher der Knoten rein rutscht, so das die Perle auf dem Wirbel aufliegt und der Knoten in ihr verschwindet. Und dann kommt zwischen diese Perle und den Spiro noch ne große Gummiperle, quasi als Schockabsorber.


----------



## elbetaler (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Ich habe noch aus Uralt-Bestand sog. Ventilgummi-Schlauch, der ca. 4 mm dick ist, mit Loch. Einen Zentimeter abgeschnitten und aufgefädelt, wird der halbe Wirbel darin versenkt. Damit wird der Knoten auch geschützt. Eine zusätzliche Gummiperle kann auch nicht schaden.


 Schöne Grüße.


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Ich nehm auch 2 Gummiperlen die so groß sind, das auch beim runterrutschen noch genug Gummi über dem Knoten ist. 

Inzwischen schiebe ich die erste Perle gleich auf den Wirbel rauf und man hat keine Probleme und der Knoten ist geschützt.


----------



## Salziges Silber (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

so sieht meine bindung mit < 20g sbiro aus...
1. sbiro auf hauptschnur
2. hartplastikperle
3. gummistopper
4. schlaufe gebunden
5. danach das vorfach ohne wirbel eingeschlauft

> 20g das ganze mit kleinem wirbel


----------



## vermesser (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mit Sbiro auf Mefo*

Ich hatte meine Versuche mit diesen Silikonsbiros gemacht. Da trat das Problem überhaupt nicht auf. 

Sonst würde ich einfach ähnlich wie PVC machen.


----------

